# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2012



## Dan (1 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Set 2012 às 20:49)

Boas noites. Tanto silêncio neste tópico... Será do calor e das condições de estabilidade atmosférica? 

Bom, a semana que entra vai continuar quente, com o AA a "mover-se" ora um pouco mais para oeste ora mais para este, mas sempre a norte da P.I., bloqueando o que possa vir de NW/W/SW. No entanto, e à medida que a semana vai passando, parece que tende a enfraquecer, assim como a corrente do quadrante leste, pelo que será de esperar entrada de ar mais marítimo a caminho do final da semana. 

De facto, este fim de semana, 6ª feira incluída, deve ter batido alguns recordes de HR... Assim como temperaturas do ar bem junto ao mar... Digo isto já que por exemplo hoje, na Costa de Caparica, o vento não rodou do quadrante leste o dia todo, parecendo que estávamos no interior, com a temperatura sempre a aumetar até às 16h ou mais... Impressionante... HR, essa deve ter baixado dos 10%... E julgo que isto poderá ser confirmado na estação meteorológica na praia da Rainha, cujos dados podem ser consultados no I.M.. É mais ou menos normal o vento de leste no Verão, em dias de corrente moderada a forte (tal como aconteceu desde 6ª feira), aguentar-se até às 15h ou 16h (ontem foi um exemplo disso, depois o vento rodou para NW, fraco, com uma descida da temperatura de cerca de 7 a 8 graus devido à rotação do vento), mas o vento de NE não rodar durante todo o dia bem junto à praia é, na minha opinião, extremamente raro em pleno Verão... Mas acontece, tal como hoje .

Na minha opinião, este Domingo terá sido o dia mais quente deste ano na Costa de Caparica...


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2012 às 12:54)

Boa tarde a todos,

Hoje já é dia 3 de Setembro e nada de previsões 

Senhores especialistas favor colocar vosso prezado palpite.

Votos de excelente _rentrée_


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2012 às 13:17)

> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Hoje já é dia 3 de Setembro e nada de previsões
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Maria Papoila 
Segundo os modelos, nomeadamente o GFS, parece que vamos ter as temperaturas sempre acima dos 30ºC até ao fim de semana.
Sexta e Sábado parece haver condições para a formação de algumas trovoadas dispersas no centro e sul do país, até porque os valores de Cape/LI são razoáveis 
A partir de Terça-feira dia 11 parece que vamos ter chuva a sério , mas até lá ainda faltam mais de 180h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 14:02)

Exacto. 

Na quinta-feira até já é possível haver alguma convecção, nomeadamente no Barlavento algarvio (lado Oeste), onde prevê-se que o cape ultrapasse os 1700J/kg e o LI seja menor que -5.0 (em Vila do Bispo). No resto do Algarve os valores de cape e LI também são elevados (cape)/baixos (LI), mas a humidade aos 700hPa será mais elevada perto da ponta de Sagres (cerca de 55%).

Sexta-feira as probabilidades de convecção serão maiores no interior centro e Sul. O cape deverá rondar os 1600 e o LI -5.0 em alguns locais do Sotavento algarvio e Baixo-Alentejo. A humidade nos 700hPa deverá rondar os 60/70% em todo o interior do continente. 

No sábado serão poucos os locais em que os valores de cape e LI passarão os 1200 e -4.0. A zona de Norte de Évora será a que tem mais probabilidades de convecção, com o cape a passar os 1200J/kg e LI abaixo dos -4.0, e a humidade aos 700hPa a rondar os 90%.


----------



## Gongas (3 Set 2012 às 15:07)

Brunomc disse:


> Boa tarde Maria Papoila
> Segundo os modelos, nomeadamente o GFS, parece que vamos ter as temperaturas sempre acima dos 30ºC até ao fim de semana.
> Sexta e Sábado parece haver condições para a formação de algumas trovoadas dispersas no centro e sul do país, até porque os valores de Cape/LI são razoáveis
> A partir de Terça-feira dia 11 parece que vamos ter chuva a sério , mas até lá ainda faltam mais de 180h




Eh pa não me digam isso. Tou a pensar ir dia 11 passar uns dias a Figueira da Foz e fazer praia...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2012 às 20:02)

Boa tarde,

Tal como é do conhecimento de todos, até 6a feira teremos a manutenção do tempo actual com a presença do AA estendido desde os Açores até ao leste europeu e com isso manteremos a corrente de leste...
No fim de semana começa a arrefecer e a corrente muda definitivamente de leste para oeste...
Há ainda a possibilidade da ocorrência de trovoada já desde 6a feira, principalmente no cento/sul...poderá render as primeiras chuvas de Setembro...
Falar já na possível mudança de padrão já na próxima semana parece-me arriscado começarem a chegar tão cedo entradas de NW vigorosas...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Bom, aparentemente até á próxima Quinta Feira teremos a manutenção desta situação de vento leste e tempo quente e seco.
Depois na tarde de Quinta e Sexta Feira teremos a formação de uma cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres que permitirá a entrada de humidade e uma corrente de sudoeste ou sul no litoral sul, e provavelmente de sul/sueste mais no interior, o que conjungando com o elevado Cape / LI, previsto, a presumivel entrada de ar humido, deverão haver boas condições para os aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior centro e sul essencialmente.
Após o fim de semana existem grandes divergências nos modelos ECM e GFS, com o GFS a colocar uma pequena cut-off a oeste de portugal quase estacionária, que daria boa precipitação essencialmente no litoral oeste e trovoadas.

Mas estamos na altura em que os modelos a mais de 7/8 dias começam a falhar bastante e por isso o melhor é ir analisando os modelos nos primeiros 6 dias ...

Abraço


----------



## stormy (4 Set 2012 às 16:13)

A partir de 5f/6f teremos a passagem de um regime de fluxo de E para uma circulação fraca de W/SW, esta mudança deverá induzir a entrada de ar humido com dewpoints previstos entre os 17 e os 21ºC em especial nas zonas costeiras, algo mais baixos no interior.

Á superficie, o ar humido será aquecido fortemente pelo sol durante o dia, pelo que as camadas superficiais serão bastante ricas em energia.

Em altitude nos niveis médios poderá haver algum transporte de ar humido de origem Mediterranea, e se assim for, a presença de uma bolsa de ar mais frio aos 500hpa e de uma circulação ciclonica bem defenida poderá ser suficiente para estimular a ocorrencia de trovoadas e aguaceiros em boa parte da metade sul do pais.

Os factores mais limitativos são o ar seco, que poderá acabar por se impor impedindo a entrada do ar mais humido Mediterraneo, e tambem a presença de forçamento vertical.
O melhor será esperar por 4f/5f, altura em que saem as runs dos modelos mesoescalares...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Ora bem depois de saídas as runs das 12h, pode-se constatar que ao contrário do que eu pensava o GFS tem-se mantido na sua onda, com uma pequena cut-off em altitude dando possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior entre Quinta e Sábado, e depois parece que entre os principais modelos parece começar a dar possibilidade de existir uma boa cut-off com expressão a todos os níveis da atmosfera, que se formaria a oeste de Portugal algures no triangulo entre Açores/Madeira/Portugal, que daria origem a precipitação bastante convectiva, com especial relevo no mar, ou até mesmo em Portugal.

Contudo em Setembro é uma semana é uma eternidade e basta um pequeno "sopro" do AA e nem haverá cut-off.

Mas apesar de tudo são os primeiros sinais de que estamos a caminhar para o final do Verão e inicio do Outono.

De acordo com os mapas de precipitação do ECM os valores seriam bastante generosos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2012 às 20:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Ora bem depois de saídas as runs das 12h, pode-se constatar que ao contrário do que eu pensava o GFS tem-se mantido na sua onda, com uma pequena cut-off em altitude dando possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior entre Quinta e Sábado, e depois parece que entre os principais modelos parece começar a dar possibilidade de existir uma boa cut-off com expressão a todos os níveis da atmosfera, que se formaria a oeste de Portugal algures no triangulo entre Açores/Madeira/Portugal, que daria origem a precipitação bastante convectiva, com especial relevo no mar, ou até mesmo em Portugal.
> 
> Contudo em Setembro é uma semana é uma eternidade e basta um pequeno "sopro" do AA e nem haverá cut-off.
> 
> ...



Seria uma bela rega dias 12 e 13. Daquelas cut-off's generosas e que eu tenho saudades. Mas até lá, é como o Aurélio disse muita coisa pode mudar, mas a tendência está lá.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Set 2012 às 09:27)

Eu acho que Já Mudou.

*Impressionante* (ou talvez não)

O ECMWF retirou cut off's e depressões para o lado  

Agora há um anticiclone fraquito mas há... uhmmm esturro...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2012 às 09:38)

Sim, o ECM recuou completamente, mas a esta distância era previsível, em compensação o GFS mantém boas possibilidades de instabilidade para a mesma altura começando às 150 h, até lá muitas voltas vão haver nos modelos..






para já  o que parece certo é ( a possibilidade ) de alguma instabilidade já a  partir de amanhã..em especial mais a sul.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Set 2012 às 10:07)

Pois eu acho que esta saída foi completamente Off, basta ver a previsão a 10 dias do IM, que se constata isso, como se pode constatar a previsão pode mostrar sol, mas mostra por exemplo a norte e centro uma probabilidade de chover na ordem dos 30%.

Presumo, que isso seja 30% dos membros do ensemble que mostram precipitação 
( penso eu de que ... ).

Sinceramente acho o ECM completamente ás aranhas neste inicio de Setembro e neste momento prefiro seguir o GFS !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 10:12)

Sim, o ECMWF recuou em relação à possibilidade de instabilidade n sexta/sábado, mas hoje na previsão meteorológica na RTP, a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes realçou o facto de sexta-feira e sábado haver instabilidade que se pode estender à região Norte de Portugal Continental. Veremos.


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2012 às 14:02)

E no litoral oeste, podemos esperar chuva já a partir de Sábado?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 14:17)

supercell disse:


> E no litoral oeste, podemos esperar chuva já a partir de Sábado?



Segundo o GFS, desde a tarde de sexta-feira até à madrugada de sábado que vai precipitar no litoral Oeste centro e Norte:





Depois deverá voltar a chover na manhã de segunda-feira.


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2012 às 15:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo o GFS, desde a tarde de sexta-feira até à madrugada de sábado que vai precipitar no litoral Oeste centro e Norte:
> 
> Depois deverá voltar a chover na manhã de segunda-feira.



Penso que não podes dizer isso de 6ª e Sábado com tanta confiança.

Existem de facto possibilidades de alguma instabilidade, que poderia trazer aguaceiros relativamente dispersos a essas regiões, mas parece-me longe de ser um evento garantido em qualquer local. Arrisco-me a dizer que em qualquer local as chances de não chover são maiores que as de chover...
A confirmar o cenário actual, existem nesses dois dias chances moderadas de precipitação no continente, mas sempre em regime de "lotaria". 

Quanto ao início da próxima semana, de facto as saídas recentes do GFS apontam para um cenário mais generalizado com a aproximação de uma frente, e manuntenção da instabilidade por mais dias na região, mas logo a partir daí há uma enorme divergência nos modelos, portanto essa própria situação também ainda penso estar um pouco na "corda-bamba".
Caso a frente chegue mesmo ao continente poderá precipitar de forma mais generalizada, mas ainda existe no meu ver bastante incerteza se não poderá ficar bloqueada no Atlântico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 15:25)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que não podes dizer isso de 6ª e Sábado com tanta confiança.



Tens razão, a esta distância temos de ser mais «cautelosos» e não dar esta saída do GFS como o que vai acontecer. Até porque duvido muito que a saída mais recente antes de ocorrer algo vai falhar, pois nestas situações uma célula pode nascer em qualquer lugar. Peço desculpa pelo "tom" com que escrevi aquele post


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Set 2012 às 15:43)

Eu por acaso não estava a falar de lotarias... nem em nenhum recuo para este fim de semana. Estava a pensar para dia 12-13... Estamos numa fase de mudança mas não compartilho a idea de que o ECMWF ande às aranhas face ao GFS.


----------



## supercell (5 Set 2012 às 20:28)

Esperaremos então pelas saídas de modelos que nos permitam tirar conclusões com maiores probabilidades.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 23:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2012*



> *Previsão para 5ª feira, 6 de setembro de 2012*
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade durante a tarde, com possibilidade de ocorrência
> ...





> *Previsão para 6ª feira, 7 de setembro de 2012*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, em especial durante a tarde.
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada, em
> ...





> *Previsão para sábado, 8 de setembro de 2012*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, em especial durante a tarde.
> Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada, em
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2012 às 09:06)

Bons dias, 

segundo a última run do ECM está prevista precipitação que pode ser significativa no dia 11/09, aqui para o Norte, devido à passagem de uma frente:


----------



## Aurélio (6 Set 2012 às 09:32)

Pois o que eu vejo nos modelos é que teremos entre hoje e Sábado alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas muito dispersas em especial no dia de hoje na serra algarvia, amanhã no interior centro e sul, e sábado no interior norte e centro.

Depois a partir de Segunda não existe consenso nos modelos, nem no próprio modelo, mas á partida devemos ter entrada de alguma precipitação no litoral a norte e centro (ou acima de Sines), i depois disso todos os modelos apontam depois disso para tempo quente e seco.

Contudo este mês e o mês de Outubro é quando os modelos são mais imprevisiveis, devido ás cut-offs, e por isso o melhor será ir com calma.


----------



## stormy (6 Set 2012 às 16:54)

Boas tardes.
O dia de amanhã será marcado pela passagem de uma ondulação em altura, a que se associa uma bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos, e uma região de forçamento dinamico, que está alinhada á superficie com uma pluma de ar instavel, quente e humido, com origem no Mar de Alboran e no Golfo de cadiz.

Nos niveis médios há tambem a presença de algum ar Mediterraneo e Atlantico misturado com ar mais seco de origem tropical continental.

A perturbação cruzará o território de sul para norte, estimulando a actividade convectiva, que primeiro será fraca e dispersa na zona do extremo sul ( Beja/Algarve), tornando-se mais intensa á medida que o dia avança, e atingindo o pico de actividade entre o meio e o final da tarde numa faixa que vai desde a Peninsula de Setuba/vale terminal do sado para NE sobre o vale do Tejo e pontos montanhosos da região centro.

No norte do Pais, a presença de ar mais seco deverá limitar  a ocorrencia de trovoadas.

Os distritos com maiores hipoteses de ter trovoada são Santarem, Evora, Portalegre, Castelo branco, Leiria e Coimbra, sendo possivel isoladamente alguma trovoada moderada com precipitação localmente moderada a forte e granizo pequeno, especialmente nas serranias da margem norte do Tejo e bacia do Zezere.


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 20:34)

Então amanhã será regime "lotaria" durante a tarde só nas regiões do interior, certo?


----------



## trovoadas (6 Set 2012 às 20:39)

Hoje nem o mais infame "cabelo de nuvem" se formou no coração da serra Algarvia, nem nuvens altas! Estou à espera de melhores dias aqui para estes lados mas já tive mais esperanças...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Bom, o que se passou mostra bem a imprevisibilidade do mês de Setembro, bastou ver o dia de hoje em que nada se passou, embora as possibilidades não fossem muitas.
Seja como for o meu olho anda já na próxima semana em que tudo ainda pode acontecer dado que os modelos a cada run que passa parece sair diferente, no modelo e em todos os modelos mas á primeira vista parecem aumentar lentamente as chances de poder haver alguma chuva na próxima semana, apesar da enorme incerteza que ainda rodeia nos modelos.

Mas apesar de tudo parece que 24 horas os modelos já definiram, ou seja, a forma como a depressão se aproxima do continente, depois se fica mais ou menos estacionada, se é empurrada para leste, ou se regride para oeste é uma enorme incógnita ainda nos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Set 2012 às 23:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom, o que se passou mostra bem a imprevisibilidade do mês de Setembro, bastou ver o dia de hoje em que nada se passou, embora as possibilidades não fossem muitas.
> Seja como for o meu olho anda já na próxima semana em que tudo ainda pode acontecer dado que os modelos a cada run que passa parece sair diferente, no modelo e em todos os modelos mas á primeira vista parecem aumentar lentamente as chances de poder haver alguma chuva na próxima semana, apesar da enorme incerteza que ainda rodeia nos modelos.
> 
> Mas apesar de tudo parece que 24 horas os modelos já definiram, ou seja, a forma como a depressão se aproxima do continente, depois se fica mais ou menos estacionada, se é empurrada para leste, ou se regride para oeste é uma enorme incógnita ainda nos modelos.



Bom esta run das 18h está um "must", atendendo á previsão a 15 dias da NAO existe uma tendência está para AO/NAO ambos negativos daqui a 5/6 dias mas como estamos em Setembro tudo pode mudar muito rapidamente nos modelos !


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2012 às 23:42)

A run das 18z decidiu dar um pouco de festa para todos a partir das 108h com a aproximação de uma depressão. Ora na altura do ano em que estamos, os modelos são altamente voláteis, há que ter em conta isso, mas é uma tendência.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Set 2012 às 23:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A run das 18z decidiu dar um pouco de festa para todos a partir das 108h com _*a aproximação de uma depressão*_.


Também o ECMWF "a vê", não tão _exuberante_ é certo, mas aqui tão perto...e com possibilidade de deixar precipitação para o litoral do país.














Ainda estamos a muita distância, temos alguma concordância entre o GFS e o ECMWF, mas "cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém"...


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Set 2012 às 00:24)

Bem é verdade que o GFS aponta uma depressao para a proxima semana e bem regada, mas ate la se deve esfumar muita coisa...
Se se confirmar nao é la muito normal setembro começar com depressões, mas vem confirmar as previsoes sazonais de um outono humido..


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Set 2012 às 00:24)

Bem é verdade que o GFS aponta uma depressao para a proxima semana e bem regada, mas ate la se deve esfumar muita coisa...
Se se confirmar nao é la muito normal setembro começar com depressões, mas vem confirmar as previsoes sazonais de um outono humido..


----------



## CptRena (7 Set 2012 às 01:27)

A _run_ das 18Z carregou-lhe mesmo bem 






A ver se se mantém. Como eu disse no seguimento maritimo, com a temperatura da água com a anomalia que está não seria de estranhar passar por aqui algo que deixasse uma boa rega. Esperar pela próxima _run_ que provavelmente deite muita coisa abaixo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Set 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia, 

Alguém quer um balde de água gelada (comparativo da run de hoje com ontem) e depois logo em cima um balde de água escaldando (temperatura a 850 Hpa) para daqui a uns dias em vez da chuva .....
Pois é Setembro pessoal, passa-se do 80 para o 8 muito rápido !


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2012 às 10:46)

Estamos em pleno pico da temporada de furacões no Atlântico (estatisticamente é na próxima 3ªfeira) e este ano está a ser bastante movimentado, ao nível dos mais movimentados de sempre. O que por vezes não quer dizer muito, o ano passado a primeira metade da temporada também foi assim, a segunda metade foi mais fraca. Seria curioso termos uma repetição da temporada "louca" de 2005 em que se tiveram que usar nomes do alfabeto grego para nomear ciclones tropicais, digo curioso porque já temos bastantes analogias em Portugal deste ano actual com o ano de 2005 (bastante frio seco no inverno e a seca que assola o país).

Tudo isto para dizer que é normal que os modelos andem bastante irrequietos e instáveis nesta altura do ano, mesmo na circulação geral no Atlântico onde geralmente há sempre melhor consenso a n dias, é normal que nesta altura os modelos andem a oscilar bastante de run para run, é uma altura do ano em que a incerteza a médio e longo prazo aumenta ainda mais do que já estamos habituados.


----------



## supercell (7 Set 2012 às 11:18)

Como é que será que vai ser a evolução das coisas no dia de hoje?
Será que o litoral oeste a norte do cabo Mondego vai ter instabilidade a partir da tarde?


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2012 às 12:43)

xii que reviravolta!!! Na última run tanto do GFS como do ECMWF vejam o que acontece...A depressão fica no mar algures entre os Açores e Madeira e injecta calor sobre a península vindo do Norte de África.
Um sonho para quem está de férias, um pesadelo para outros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2012 às 13:00)

A depressão da próxima semana, pode aproximar-se como a run das 12 do ECM ontem, ou pode só andar ao largo e acabar nos Açores como a run das 00 do ECM. As previsões da próxima semana, estão dependentes da localização da depressão, mas que eu aponto que existe mais hipóteses que os Açores levem uma bela rega do que o continente.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2012 às 13:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A depressão da próxima semana, pode aproximar-se como a run das 12 do ECM ontem, ou pode só andar ao largo e acabar nos Açores como a run das 00 do ECM. As previsões da próxima semana, estão dependentes da localização da depressão, mas que eu aponto que existe mais hipóteses que os Açores levem uma bela rega do que o continente.



Corrijam-me se estiver enganado...mas parece-me uma depressão algo semelhante à que atingiu os Açores em Maio deste ano e que causou várias inundações. A sua posição ainda é incerta mas a ficar nos Açores poderá dar muita chuva neste arquipélago e muito calor um pouco por toda a península.
Em Maio passado tivemos temperaturas aqui no sul de quase 40ºc devido a uma "menina" parecida com essa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2012 às 20:15)

É impressão minha ou o ECMWF está a modelar um furacão a caminho dos Açores (no dia 17), é a muitos dias de distância e nada é ainda certo.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2012 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É impressão minha ou o ECMWF está a modelar um furacão a caminho dos Açores (no dia 17), é a muitos dias de distância e nada é ainda certo.



Está lá essa hipótese, mas mesmo no fim da run. A meu ver é algo muito pouco plausível a esta distância.
Quanto à chuva para a próxima semana...ou os modelos recuam para o que modelavam ontem ou esta não vai passar de uma miragem.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Set 2012 às 23:03)

Pois e com isso voltamos a ter uma semana de incêndios e com a seca a piorar


----------



## Estação SP (7 Set 2012 às 23:22)

Pessoal observei isto no radar do instituto de meteorologia o que poderá ser?
Chuva e trovoada é o que se costuma interpretar ou estou enganado?

Gostava de saber






Obrigado.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Set 2012 às 06:59)

Penso que vermelho equivale a grande precipitaçao.


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2012 às 09:41)

Estação SP disse:


> Pessoal observei isto no radar do instituto de meteorologia o que poderá ser?
> Chuva e trovoada é o que se costuma interpretar ou estou enganado?
> 
> Gostava de saber



Pegando numa foto do SpiderVV de Portalegre para Elvas, o que o radar estará a ver é uma coisa deste género:

Trata-se de um aguaceiro algures nos Montes de Toledo entre a Extremadura e Castela-Mancha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2012 às 11:53)

A precipitação na próxima semana vai toda para os Açores, como seria lógico. Precipitação no Algarve nem vê-la e pelo menos até dia 24 de Setembro não está prevista nenhuma precipitação.

Quanto aos Açores, o ECM pela 2ª run consecutiva insiste em colocar um furacão nos Açores. Situação para ir acompanhando nos próximos dias.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2012 às 13:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A precipitação na próxima semana vai toda para os Açores, como seria lógico. Precipitação no Algarve nem vê-la e pelo menos até dia 24 de Setembro não está prevista nenhuma precipitação.
> 
> Quanto aos Açores, o ECM pela 2ª run consecutiva insiste em colocar um furacão nos Açores. Situação para ir acompanhando nos próximos dias.



À semelhança de 2005 poderá ser esse furacão a abrir as portas da mudança.
Este ano está tudo tão parecido com esse célebre ano. Recordo-me que nesse ano Setembro foi sequíssimo e as coisas só alteraram com a passagem de uma tempestade tropical(já depressão tropical) vinda dos Açores até cá.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Então não há mesmo a hipótese de se ver precipitação na próx semana?
É pk os solos e as plantas começam a entrar em stress hídrico


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Mais uma run engraçada do ECM. Agora coloca o furacão na Madeira e a passar a sul dos Açores. Ele que venha até ao Algarve que seria muito bem vindo.


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2012 às 20:46)

trovoadas disse:


> À semelhança de 2005 poderá ser esse furacão a abrir as portas da mudança.
> Este ano está tudo tão parecido com esse célebre ano. Recordo-me que nesse ano Setembro foi sequíssimo e as coisas só alteraram com a passagem de uma tempestade tropical(já depressão tropical) vinda dos Açores até cá.



Deves estar a confundir com 2006 quando os restos do furacão GORDON chegaram até à Galiza. em 2005 foi o ano do celebre furacão VINCE que fez landfall na Andaluzia, mas não veio dos Açores. 



> A precipitação na próxima semana vai toda para os Açores, como seria lógico. Precipitação no Algarve nem vê-la e pelo menos até dia 24 de Setembro não está prevista nenhuma precipitação.
> 
> Quanto aos Açores, o ECM pela 2ª run consecutiva insiste em colocar um furacão nos Açores. Situação para ir acompanhando nos próximos dias.



Ainda é cedo, temos que acompanhar os desenvolvimentos pelo NHC se chegar a formar-se uma tempestade ou furacão.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2012 às 21:15)

As hipoteses de chegar um furacão ao sul de Portugal, como o ECMWF12Z de hoje vê, e mais uma ou duas perturbações do GEFS12Z,  são minimas.

Para manter a extrutura e dinamica tropicais, é mesmo quase impossivel...o mais certo seria que chegasse em transição ET, ou sob forma de uma depressão hibrida absovida por uma cut-off ou por uma ondulação do jet...

Bom...seja como for, seria engraçado, mas acarreta alguns riscos, ainda por cima agora depois de uma seca, de incendios que tornam os solos hidrofobicos e  aumentam as hipoteses de deslizamentos e cheias rapidas...há que ter cuidado com o que se diz...era giro do ponto de vista estritamente cientifico, mas  não nos podemos restringir a isso pois o forum é publico


Bem, no que toca ás previsões, amanhã teremos um resto de uma frente a começar a afectar o norte, podendo causar alguma precipitação a apartir do fim da tarde, mas sem actividade convectiva de realçar.
Já no interior, poderão continuar a ocorrer algumas trovoadas a partir do inicio da tarde, especialmente em pontos montanhosos.


----------



## Estação SP (8 Set 2012 às 21:54)

Obrigado pelas respostas

Sempre fico a saber mais alguma coisa.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2012 às 22:49)

MSantos disse:


> Deves estar a confundir com 2006 quando os restos do furacão GORDON chegaram até à Galiza. em 2005 foi o ano do celebre furacão VINCE que fez landfall na Andaluzia, mas não veio dos Açores.
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda é cedo, temos que acompanhar os desenvolvimentos pelo NHC se chegar a formar-se uma tempestade ou furacão.



Sim foi uma maneira de dizer com bastante erro...senão estou em erro passou a entre os Açores a Madeira, mais concretamente a Norte da Madeira. Enfim tinha a ideia que na altura ainda tinha sido atingido parte do grupo oriental dos Açores, mas fica aqui desfeito o erro.

Já agora e só para ressalvar o que alguns membros já aqui disseram, as hipóteses de virmos a ter uma situação semelhante à de 2005 são *minímas*. Há que acompanhar a leitura dos modelos nas próximas semanas, e o mais certo é essa hipótese se começar a desvanecer.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Set 2012 às 19:29)

Bom parece praticamente certo mais uma semana seca e com bastante calor.
As atenções viram-se agora para os Açores que podem vir a ter bastante precipitação e durante vários dias.

Já agora e olhando aos mapas de temperatura, o do GFS por exemplo, não deixa de impressionar ver qualquer outro sítio no Mediterrâneo com temperaturas bem inferiores às previstas para cá na próxima semana.
De facto o nosso clima destaca-se e a bom ver do resto da Europa


----------



## icewoman (9 Set 2012 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma run engraçada do ECM. Agora coloca o furacão na Madeira e a passar a sul dos Açores. Ele que venha até ao Algarve que seria muito bem vindo.





Boa tarde,

Essa "hipotese" já foi descartada ...parece-me que vai atingir realmente os Açores.

Até agora pelo que vi parece-me que vão ser vários dias de precipitaçao nos Açores, inclusive aquela tempestade ( ainda não categorizada como furacão) parace dirigir-se para lá..


----------



## David sf (9 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Nos próximos dias uma depressão cut-off ficará isolada na zona dos Açores, originando nova subida de temperaturas no continente no final desta semana, pelo menos até ao início da semana seguinte. Falta apurar alguns pormenores, como a existência de nortada no litoral oeste, que desta vez me parece provável que apareça.

Posteriormente, e o GFS já está um pouco mais parecido com o ECMWF, a extratropicalização da mais que provável futura Nadine, actual invest 91L, deverá afectar o arquipélago dos Açores. Atenção que nunca nenhum modelo até agora previu um furacão nos Açores, em todas as saídas era já uma depressão extratropicalizada, com um núcleo frio a 500 hpa.

A posterior evolução, vai depender da força da dorsal que se instalará sobre a Península Ibérica, da sua capacidade para resistir, sendo que não é de descartar que a depressão se desloque desde os Açores até próximo do continente, não sendo muito provável que se aproxime o suficiente para nos retirar deste marasmo meteorológico dos últimos meses.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Então quando haverá uma mudança "radical"?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2012 às 10:13)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então quando haverá uma mudança "radical"?



Mudanças radicais somente custumam acontecer em Outubro mais propriamente na 2ª metade de Outubro, com entradas de depressões de comportamento zonal, diminuição drástica da temperatura, ect ....
Setembro e primeira metade de Outubro costumam ser caracterizadas por depressões fracas a moderadas atingindo o Minho e Douro litoral, e por vezes algumas cut-offs a sudoeste de Portugal.
Não queiras ter já em pleno Verão , uma mudança para Inverno.

Ainda é muito cedo .....


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Set 2012 às 10:55)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então quando haverá uma mudança "radical"?



Até meados do mês não é de se esperar grandes mudanças, pelo no que concerne a ocorrência de precipitação no continente será apenas de se esperar chuvisco no Alto Minho, amanhã em principio até...

Em relação à eventual nortada no litoral oeste, ainda nada parece muito certo...o GFS a partir na quarta-feira colocando o AA a NW do continente parece mostrar que podemos ter um ou dois dias de vento moderado de NW, mas que depois aproximando-se parece-me mais do cenário do ECMWF com o AA mais para este, iremos ter nova subida da temperatura com vento de leste para o final da semana e ainda este sábado que vem...

Embora as coisas nos Açores andem mexidas, com uma depressão mesmo em cheio (veremos no que vai dar pois é sempre incerto o seu comportamento), a presença da dorsal até mais a norte parece-me querer fazer manter o tempo seco inabalável...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Set 2012 às 11:09)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então quando haverá uma mudança "radical"?



Para já nada à vista! Talvez para o fim de Setembro início de Outubro...
isto porque analisando os modelos não se vislumbra nada até às 300 e tal horas.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Set 2012 às 15:38)

Vislumbra-se é calor com fartura 6º e sabado


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2012 às 19:06)

Zapiao disse:


> Vislumbra-se é calor com fartura 6º e sabado



Vai ser bem mais que apenas Sexta e Sábado infelizmente!!


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Set 2012 às 20:16)

A outra semana toda?? isso já é demasiado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2012 às 21:51)

O ECMWF nesta última run fez um «corte» no calor a partir de segunda-feira, com uma queda das temperaturas máximas de Domingo para Segunda-feira na ordem dos 3-5ºC, excepto em algumas regiões, como em Faro, que se prevê um ligeiro aumento da temperatura.

Na run das 12z do GFS, a tendência é a contrária, com temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 27-30 (L. Norte), 28-29 (I. Norte), 27-28 (L. Centro), 32 (I. Centro), 26 (L. Sul [C. Sul]), 34-35 (I. Sul) no fim-de-semana, e um aumento generalizado da temperatura, que até 4ª, inclusive, deverá rondar os 29-32 (L. Norte), 29-30 (I. Norte), 30-32 (L. Centro), 32-35 (I. Centro), 28-29 (L. Sul [C. Sul]), 35-39 (I. Sul).












Atenção que ainda faltam alguns dias, e todos os cenários são possíveis.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2012 às 22:52)

Ainda falta muito tempo, mas começo a ficar desconfiado que este tempo quente e seco é para ficar o mês todo ....
Depois o Outono logo se verá .....


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2012 às 00:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo, mas começo a ficar desconfiado que este tempo quente e seco é para ficar o mês todo ....
> Depois o Outono logo se verá .....



Também acho que este mês de Setembro já não trará grandes surpresas. Não há nada de relevante nos modelos para já. 
A partir das 200h há mais ou menos um consenso entres os dois principais modelos sobre a presença de um forte AA a Noroeste de Portugal que bloqueará qualquer chance de entrada de depressões ou formação de cutoff's. A única esperança é que a esta distância ainda muita coisa pode mudar.
Para já, esta semana promete ser bastante quente em especial nos sítios do costume.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2012 às 09:40)

Pelo contrário acho que há tudo menos consenso...

Basta ver as variações enormes de saída para saída em vários modelos a apenas uma semana, e ainda nem vamos a meio do mês.

É normal que até ao fim do mês pouco ou nada chova, tal como será normal se houver algum dilúvio em localidade A e nem uma gota em localidade B até ao fim do mês por causa de alguma cut-off. Afinal estamos em Setembro e é normal meses de Setembro secos sem frentes, como poderá acontecer.

Concordo que vendo ensembles, possa existir algum consenso e tendência para a posição do anticiclone tender a bloquear sistemas frontais atlânticos, mas como estas saídas muito díspares mostram, tanto podemos ter episódios de calor relativamente intenso como poderão eventualmente surgir cut-off's interessantes até ao fim do mês. E mesmo sistemas frontais, bastará um pequeno desvio do Anticiclone para pelo menos regiões mais a Norte sofrerem efeitos de alguns, afinal ainda faltam quase 3 semanas para o fim do mês.

Aliás, até se vão sucedendo algumas saídas com sistemas tropicais ou semi-tropicais a avançar com toda a tranquilidade pela latitude da Madeira em direção ao continente, como nesta saída das 00h. Naturalmente cenários não muito prováveis, mas só para mostrar que me parece longe de haver consenso de modelos, e que a meu ver, ainda que não estranhe se chegarmos ao fim do mês praticamente sem chuva, está muito longe de certo dizer que isso vai acontecer, pois parece-me a sinóptica favorecer chances moderadas de alguma cut-off jeitosa. 

(Afinal ainda no último f-d-s tivemos uma, não convém termos memória muito curta...)


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2012 às 11:23)

rozzo disse:


> Pelo contrário acho que há tudo menos consenso...
> 
> Basta ver as variações enormes de saída para saída em vários modelos a apenas uma semana, e ainda nem vamos a meio do mês.
> 
> ...



Eu não vi nenhuma aqui no último f-d-s. 

Normalmente, as cut-off's aparecem a partir de 20 de Setembro no Algarve, aliás em Setembro de 2008 aconteceu na última semana do mês, em 2001 aconteceu a 21 e a 28 de Setembro inundações. Este calor vai ter que estoirar em algo. Em 2007 foi a 2 de Outubro, em 1989 foi a 13 de Outubro.


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2012 às 11:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu não vi nenhuma aqui no último f-d-s.
> 
> Normalmente, as cut-off's aparecem a partir de 20 de Setembro no Algarve, aliás em Setembro de 2008 aconteceu na última semana do mês, em 2001 aconteceu a 21 e a 28 de Setembro inundações. Este calor vai ter que estoirar em algo. Em 2007 foi a 2 de Outubro, em 1989 foi a 13 de Outubro.



Mas sem querer ser muito chato... O Algarve é Portugal continental todo?
Eu também não vi chuva nem trovoada aqui em Lisboa. Mas várias regiões mais a Norte tiveram trovoadas intensas, e até infelizmente houve prejuízos com granizo em culturas.
Portanto, tivemos ou não uma cut-off com instabilidade associada a afectar Portugal continental?

E no meu post anterior referi a tal aleatorieadade espacial das cut-offs, de chover muito no sítio A, e nem uma gota cair no sítio B.
Serão poucas as situações deste tipo ainda no Verão que dêm chuva a todos, sabes isso muito bem. Muitas vezes nem cut-off's de Inverno...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2012 às 11:46)

Enquanto o Rozzo e o Algarvio discutem quem fica com quem ... 

Fui olhar aos modelos e parece que o ECM e o GFS, são os unicos que vêm tal cenário, enquanto que nos restantes modelos parece existir mais ou menos consenso, com o suposto furação/tempestade extratropical ou depressão muito cavada, sempre para oeste dos Açores.

Como havia também referido anteriormente, os Açores têm chuva a afectá-los indefinidamente sendo em alguns casos será forte.

Relativamente á possibilidade desta depressão afectar os Açores eu diria cerca de 30% de hipóteses (tou a inventar).
Relativamente ao cenário mostrado pelo ECM e GFS na configuração mostrada, eu diria menos de 1% pois não acredito em nada do que é mostrado.
teria que haver um forte Anticiclone sem falhas desde o Canadá até ao UK !

Sinceramente este cenário é bom é para alegrar a vista, pois nas próximas deverá desaparecer por ser pouco plausível, pelo menos é o que penso até porque até ao momento são saídas isoladas e sem acompanhamento dos outros modelos !


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2012 às 11:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Enquanto o Rozzo e o Algarvio discutem quem fica com quem ...
> 
> Fui olhar aos modelos e parece que o ECM e o GFS, são os unicos que vêm tal cenário, enquanto que nos restantes modelos parece existir mais ou menos consenso, com o suposto furação/tempestade extratropical ou depressão muito cavada, sempre para oeste dos Açores.
> 
> ...



Não esperes que seja os outros modelos a mostrarem o que o ecm e GFS estão a ver!! os outros com o passar do tempo é que se vão colando a estes! não sei porque achas assim tão impossível os restos entrarem algures por estes lados, eu cá vejo isso bem possível mas voltamos a antigas "guerras" do passado pessimistas contra otimistas   veremos quem ganha a batalha


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2012 às 11:55)

rozzo disse:


> Mas sem querer ser muito chato... O Algarve é Portugal continental todo?
> Eu também não vi chuva nem trovoada aqui em Lisboa. Mas várias regiões mais a Norte tiveram trovoadas intensas, e até infelizmente houve prejuízos com granizo em culturas.
> Portanto, tivemos ou não uma cut-off com instabilidade associada a afectar Portugal continental?
> 
> ...



Claro que tivemos Rozzo. Há quase 4 meses não ver nada por aqui, com este tempo monótono e sem interesse, já cansa. Já sinto saudades de ver alguma coisa. As cut-off's raramente afectam todo o país, umas vezes afecta mais o interior, outras vezes mais o litoral, tudo depende da localização da mesma, normalmente no Verão são mais as regiões do interior norte e centro as mais afectadas pelas cut-off's.


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2012 às 11:56)

Boas,

Sinceramente não acredito muito que isto vá acontecer (penso que aquando de furacão, ainda a W dos Açores, o Nadine irá para N, empurrando o AA para cima de nós) mas que esta imagem poucas vezes se vê por cá lá isso é verdade...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: Wetterzentrale (GFS)


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2012 às 11:57)

*Não se esqueçam que em relação ao NADINE existe tópico dedicado, pelo que para já foquem a  discussão sobre o seu trajecto e/ou passagem em Portugal nesse tópico.
*
 Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2012 às 11:59)

miguel disse:


> Não esperes que seja os outros modelos a mostrarem o que o ecm e GFS estão a ver!! os outros com o passar do tempo é que se vão colando a estes! não sei porque achas assim tão impossível os restos entrarem algures por estes lados, eu cá vejo isso bem possível mas voltamos a antigas "guerras" do passado pessimistas contra otimistas   veremos quem ganha a batalha



Mas repara que aquilo que o GFS e o ECM mostram não são restos, pressão na ordem dos 985 Hpa, e ventos no seu núcleo superiores a 100 km/h não é certamente restos, e é por isso que não acredito, mas como disse anteriormente depende da forma como estiver posicionado o Anticiclone, e repara que não existe sequência de runs e que estas surgiram nas 00h de pára quedas !


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2012 às 12:00)

vitamos disse:


> *Não se esqueçam que em relação ao NADINE existe tópico dedicado, pelo que para já foquem a  discussão sobre o seu trajecto e/ou passagem em Portugal nesse tópico.
> *
> Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)



Peço desculpa, apenas coloquei aqui esta mensagem porque estávamos a falar de cut-off's e etc...então decidi chamar o boi pelos nomes...


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2012 às 12:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas repara que aquilo que o GFS e o ECM mostram não são restos, pressão na ordem dos 985 Hpa, e ventos no seu núcleo superiores a 100 km/h não é certamente restos, e é por isso que não acredito, mas como disse anteriormente depende da forma como estiver posicionado o Anticiclone, e repara que não existe sequência de runs e que estas surgiram nas 00h de pára quedas !



LOL quando falei em restos é porque acredito mais nos restos que nesse cenário das saídas de hoje mas é bonito de ver e de acompanhar no meio deste marasmo que vivemos um mês atras de outro


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2012 às 12:15)

Muito provavelmente não irá ser assim, mas cá fica para memória futura e para comparações posteriores..







Depressão interessante sem dúvida..:assobio:


----------



## Brunomc (12 Set 2012 às 13:20)

Um dos fatores que ajuda a tempestade tropical a chegar até Portugal é a temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## PauloSR (12 Set 2012 às 13:26)

Seria sem sombra de duvida uma depressão interessante, mas não acredito que venha a ser assim. Aliás, até lá ainda falta muito tempo, e muitas oscilações irão ocorrer.

Aproveito para comentar, em jeito de _off-topic_, que por vezes este espaço, mais concretamente esta área correspondente à previsão do tempo e modelos, mais parece uma secção "discos pedidos", o que do ponto de vista meteorológico é impensável. Não nos podemos esquecer que Portugal tem uma área de sensivelmente 92 mil quilómetros quadrados. Há uma enorme diversidade climática. Os algarvios do forum falam como se Portugal fosse o espelho dessa região. Então cá vai, se me permitem (e sei que vou ser mais contestado que o nosso primeiro-ministro Pedro Passos Coelho ou que o nosso ministro das finanças Vítor Gaspar), eu não acho que tenha tido um verão digno desse nome. É a minha mais singela opinião.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2012 às 23:22)

Snifa disse:


> Muito provavelmente não irá ser assim, mas cá fica para memória futura e para comparações posteriores..
> 
> Depressão interessante sem dúvida..:assobio:



Vamos revisitar a Xynthia?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2012 às 09:01)

Ora bem para quem diz que o ECM e o GFS são os melhores modelos realmente é verdade, mas tb será verdade que nem sempre são os outros a lhes seguirem mas o contrário raramente é certo, mas também acontece.
Neste caso tirando para já o GFS todos os modelos metem a NADINE a curvar em direcção a norte e passando muito a oeste dos Açores.

Contudo na previsão a 10 dias, não existe qualquer consenso entre os modelos, parecendo claramente que está muito dependente de como a NADINE evoluir, até que se saiba a sua trajectoria, não faz muito sentido falar a 10 dias !


----------



## supercell (13 Set 2012 às 14:04)

Parece que vamos ter alguma neblusidade para o ínicio da próxmia semana


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Espera-nos um fim de semana quente, essencialmente devido à manutenção da dorsal africana até mais a norte e não tanto pelo posicionamento do AA...

A partir de 3a feira, segundo o GFS, a dorsal retoma a posição mais a sul e com isso será de esperar uma descida da temperatura máxima...no entanto manter-se-à com valores acima dos 30ºc, principalmente na zona de Coimbra e Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo...

Temos também uma possibilidade de uma pequena depressão se formar, algures na próxima 4a feira...o que poderia dar algumas hipóteses de termos precipitação no continente...será de seguir futuras saídas para confirmar tendência...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2012 às 08:36)

Infelizmente previsão de chuva aqui para Portugal ainda parece remota, sendo que enquanto a trajectoria do NADINE estiver incerta é dificil dizer quando choverá em Portugal Continental.

Cada vez parece é mais provável que a NADINE se afastará dos Açores !


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2012 às 15:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Infelizmente previsão de chuva aqui para Portugal ainda parece remota, sendo que enquanto a trajectoria do NADINE estiver incerta é dificil dizer quando choverá em Portugal Continental.
> 
> Cada vez parece é mais provável que a NADINE se afastará dos Açores !



A avaliar pela chuva que está a afectar os Açores e pela que ainda há-de vir essa será sem dúvida uma boa notícia, apesar de o ser sempre claro.

De resto, observando os modelos a tendência até às 300h e daí em diante não é nada animadora. A única hipótese é a formação de uma cut-off algures. Depressões de noroeste e mesmo que fracas é uma miaragem. Não sou futurologista nem adivinho mas é muito provável que muitos sítios do país acabem o mês de Setembro sem ver gota de água.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2012 às 18:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Infelizmente previsão de chuva aqui para Portugal ainda parece remota, sendo que enquanto a trajectoria do NADINE estiver incerta é dificil dizer quando choverá em Portugal Continental.
> 
> Cada vez parece é mais provável que a NADINE se afastará dos Açores !



Não é assim tão remota!! a cut que está neste momento a afetar os açores vai se deslocar para Leste e nos afetar a partir de dia 18!! a partir dai penso que entraremos num período de maior instabilidade e tempo bem mais fresco  pelo menos é isto que penso que vá acontecer depois de ver com mais atenção alguns modelos. vamos fazer figas para que se concretize


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Set 2012 às 18:09)

Parece-me muito arriscado dizer que em Setembro não irá chover em alguns locais do continente...
O GFS não mostra isso, já ontem se via uma possível cut-off algures no SW do Continente o que poderá animar as coisas a meio da próxima semana...
Não está assim tão distante, a pouco mais de 100h de distancia...
Ainda temos antes das 200h, na transição do Verão para o Outono uma pequena depressão a chegar ao norte da Península, não seria muito benevolente para o centro-sul e sul, mas daria para começar bem o Outono mais a norte...precipitação e descida acentuada na temperatura...
Afinal ainda é Verão...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2012 às 19:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me muito arriscado dizer que em Setembro não irá chover em alguns locais do continente...



Até porque já choveu

Penso que nesta altura, para o continente o GFS é mais animador do que o ECMWF, com algumas acumulações que poderiam ser interessantes no Sul.





Mas ainda falta muita hora para falar em acumulações, para já é: chove ou não chove


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2012 às 19:48)

A partir do dia 20-22 parece estar a haver algum consenso numa mudança para um bloqueio de bloqueio Atlantico....descida da temperatura, tempo em geral seco, vento e uma pequena hipotese de  instabilidade  caso haja a progressão para sul de alguma perturbação em altura mais intensa...


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2012 às 23:03)

eu só espero é que o AA nao estacione sobre o golfo da biscaia...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2012 às 23:34)

Depois de olhar a vários modelos escolho o modelo JMA, é no minimo surreal.

Podem encontrar este modelo no site http://www.meteociel.com

Não existe ainda qualquer concordância entre os modelos, apenas sabem que se aproxima dos Açores mas eu na minha opinião aposto nos modelos que menos reputação têm e que vêem dizendo á muito tempo que curvará para Norte passando a oeste dos Açores


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2012 às 23:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de olhar a vários modelos escolho o modelo JMA, é no minimo surreal.
> 
> Podem encontrar este modelo no site http://www.meteociel.com
> 
> Não existe ainda qualquer concordância entre os modelos, apenas sabem que se aproxima dos Açores mas eu na minha opinião aposto nos modelos que menos reputação têm e que vêem dizendo á muito tempo que curvará para Norte passando a oeste dos Açores



O JMA está praticamente sozinho, a maior parte dos modelos prevê isso que tu referes, eventualmente poderá afectar os Açores, mas muito dificilmente avançará para o continente, antes pelo contrário, deve voltar para oeste após passar próximo dos Açores.

Há alguma probabilidade de instabilidade no continente, com aguaceiros localizados e trovoadas entre terça e quarta feira, com o GFS bastante mais optimista que o ECMWF:






















Depois, já a caminho do fim de semana, é muito provável uma mudança de padrão, sendo já bastante clara a tendência para a subida da dorsal a oeste dos Açores, com uma possibilidade, não tão forte, de bloqueio na Rússia.






Haveria neste cenário duas hipóteses:

1 - Concretiza-se o bloqueio russo e os baixos geopotenciais são desviados para sul, ficando a Península Ibérica sujeita a um fluxo perturbado de oeste, que poderia originar a primeira frente fria atlântica do mês;

2 - Não há bloqueio russo, estabelece-se a circulação zonal na Europa, mantendo-se o tempo seco pela península, apesar de se concretizar a descida de temperaturas.

Qualquer que seja o cenário, é já extremamente provável uma importante descida de temperaturas entre quarta-feira e sábado da próxima semana, para valores já normais para a época, ou até ligeiramente abaixo da normal.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2012 às 09:35)

Ontem o JMA estava completamente sozinho, hoje já não será bem assim (não tão perto da nossa costa é certo, mas a ideia é a mesma).
Sozinho está completamente o ECM com aquela trajectoria ultra esquisita que eles colocam, em que dão uma eternidade de vida ao Furação, aproxima-se dos Açores num movimento na parte final de sul para Norte, chega aos Açores diz "Olá, tudo bem?", depois de repente faz marcha atrás, e faz o caminho inverso de onde veio praticamente, surreal, ainda não percebi porquê esse movimento de quando chega perto dos Açores volta literalmente para trás.

Mais depressa se tende a desfazer-se ou transformar-se numa depressão do que essa coisa esquisita que mostram.

Volto a dizer o mesmo .... o tempo aqui em Portugal continua a depender da NADINE.

Se ontem o JMA estava sozinho digamos naquilo que faz com a NADINE, hoje o UKMO, GFS e acho que um outro modelo segue a mesma tendência.

No mais longo prazo parece que podemos ter uma primeira entrada fria de Noroeste.


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Volto a dizer o mesmo .... o tempo aqui em Portugal continua a depender da NADINE.



A situação meteorológica dos próximos dias depende muito da Nadine, mas é uma dependência inversa, ou seja, quanto mais longe a Nadine estiver, melhor. Até às 120 horas estão todos os modelos idênticos (mantém-se a forte possibilidade de instabilidade para terça e quarta, principalmente no litoral). Nota-se, no entanto, que o ECMWF tem a Nadine ligeiramente a oeste, face ao GFS:






Esse ligeiro desfasamento parece ser decisivo para o desenrolar de toda a acção a partir daqui, pois influencia a trajectória da pequena depressão a norte da Nadine. Enquanto que no GFS a Nadine "captura" essa depressão, no ECMWF (e também no GEM), mantém-se os dois sistemas com identidade própria e distinta. E isso é decisivo.

O que acontece 24 horas depois? No GFS a Nadine cava mais, sobre os Açores, torna-se totalmente extratropical, e fica nos Açores a impulsionar a dorsal para cima da península:






No ECMWF e no GEM, a Nadine fica a encher a sudoeste dos Açores, e a outra depressão aproxima-se da península, afectando a partir de sábado o estado do tempo em Portugal continental:











O cenário da run operacional do GFS é contrariado por quase todas as perturbações do seu ensemble. O cenário do ECMWF é confirmado pela média do seu ensemble, sendo que esta média até parece colocar a depressão do próximo fim de semana mais próxima do continente.

Mesmo se for o GFS a acertar, isso significaria apenas um adiar da mudança de padrão, que neste momento é bastante provável, cada vez é mais vincada a tendência para a formação de uma cavado na Europa ocidental, com dorsais na Europa de leste e no Atlântico ocidental.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2012 às 10:53)

É assim ... ou a Nadine vai ainda mais para Oeste dos Açores, e força a descida daquela depressão que se formaria algures a oeste do UK, ou então a NADINE ia para os Açores receberia aquelas "vitaminas" de ar frio proveniente das latitudes mais a norte, seria extra-tropicalizada como dizes e depois avançando rumando á PI como mostrava a run das 12h do JMA de ontem.

Oviamente que ficando a patinar em cima dos Açores apenas forçaria a dorsal a subir e seria o adiar da mudança.
Mas o que me agradaria mais era NADINE na forma de cut-off aqui em frente á PI


----------



## CptRena (15 Set 2012 às 11:55)

O IM anda à nora com as previsões. Na previsão gráfica tem chuva moderada aqui para o distrito de Aveiro e para Coimbra e aguaceiros para Vila Real e Guarda.





© Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

Na previsão textual não referem qualquer tipo de precipitação



> Previsão para 2ª feira, 17 de setembro de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
> nebulosidade na faixa costeira ocidental, em especial
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 12:21)

CptRena disse:


> O IM anda à nora com as previsões. Na previsão gráfica tem chuva moderada aqui para o distrito de Aveiro e para Coimbra e aguaceiros para Vila Real e Guarda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também vi, mas já actualizaram, já não vejo chuva/aguaceiros para o continente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2012 às 12:23)

Eu, neste momento, gosto muito mais do ECM. O ECM tem levado run atrás de run, a dar essa trajectória à Nadine. Vendo os mapas da precipitação do ECM ela é bem generosa por daqui a uma semana. Seria as primeiras chuvas no Algarve desde há 4 meses o que seria óptimo.

Mas, até lá ainda pode mudar tudo.


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2012 às 22:27)

Teremos chuva na 2ª, 3ª ou 4ª feira desta próxima semana?


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2012 às 00:02)

Ainda não tinha vista uma depressão tropical e quem sabe pós tropical, com um trajecto previsto tão doido (pareçe uma dança), e com um tempo de vida tão longo, ela vai para a frente, ela vem para trás, ela vai para cima, ela vem para baixo.

Bom o que dizer ..... simplesmente os modelos estão completamente, mas completamente á nora


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2012 às 11:34)

Desta vez parece que vem mesmo chuva 





© Instituto de Meteorologia 2008



> Previsão para 3ª feira, 18 de setembro de 2012
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
> ...


----------



## David sf (16 Set 2012 às 11:35)

Já se pode afirmar com alguma segurança que terça-feira tenhamos no continente, especialmente no litoral, um bom dia de instabilidade, graças ao deslocamento da cut-off que está a afectar os Açores para as proximidades do continente, onde será absorvida. A maior parte dos modelos aponta para que a região de Lisboa possa ter um acumulado já interessante, superior a 5 mm, na manhã desse dia.

Depois, paira grande incerteza na previsão a partir de quinta feira. Há duas peças fundamentais neste puzzle, a Nadine ou os restos dela, e uma depressão cut-off que se forma a sul da Gronelândia. Se houver interacção entre as duas, a Nadine extratropicaliza-se, cava um pouco mais e ganha amplitude, e por estar localizada nos Açores impulsionaria a subida da dorsal sobre a Península Ibérica. Caso a cut-off não interaja com a Nadine, seguirá o seu caminho até perto da península, abrindo um cavado que permitirá a entrada de uma depressão polar uns dias depois, e permitindo igualmente a subida da dorsal na Europa de Leste, originando um padrão eventualmente duradouro de instabilidade e tempo fresco. Algo assim:






A grande incerteza na previsão é evidenciada no boletim do NHC sobre a Nadine:



> THE MODELS DIVERGE ON THE
> INTERACTION OF NADINE WITH AN MID-/UPPER-LEVEL LOW OVER THE
> NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC.  THE ECMWF...CANADIAN...AND NOGAPS SHOW
> NADINE TRYING TO MERGE WITH THIS LOW.  THE GFS DOES NOT SHOW A
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2012 às 12:35)

Nos Açores, vai ser uma semana com bastante precipitação, assim indicam o GFS e o ECM.

Quanto ao Algarve, diz respeito, será mais uma semana sem precipitação, com alguma nebulosidade e pouco mais. Melhores dias virão...


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos Açores, vai ser uma semana com bastante precipitação, assim indicam o GFS e o ECM.
> 
> Quanto ao Algarve, diz respeito, será mais uma semana sem precipitação, com alguma nebulosidade e pouco mais. Melhores dias virão...






O GFS ás 228h coloca bastante precipitação na RAM. 

Ainda faltam muitas horas tudo pode acontecer, mas temos tido muita instabilidade em volta da ilha.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Set 2012 às 15:31)

Ainda n percebi o k é a RAM?


----------



## icewoman (16 Set 2012 às 15:32)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ainda n percebi o k é a RAM?





Região Autonoma da Madeira.


----------



## CptRena (16 Set 2012 às 15:38)

Em princípio há água para todos






©NOAA


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2012 às 21:32)

O IM já alterou a previsão e agora são apenas esperados aguaceiros fracos na terça para o Norte.

Será que vai ser mesmo só uma chuvita para acalmar o pó, ou será um pouco mais do que isso?


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2012 às 22:19)

Houve um claro corte na precipitação para terça feira, se nas ultimas runs previam ainda alguma chuva e instabilidade, agora é praticamente 0. De facto olhar para modelos nesta altura nem vale a pena.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2012 às 22:24)

1337 disse:


> Houve um claro corte na precipitação para terça feira, se nas ultimas runs previam ainda alguma chuva e instabilidade, agora é praticamente 0. De facto olhar para modelos nesta altura nem vale a pena.



Apenas quando os modelos saberem o que fazerem com a NADINE é que se saberá o tempo que teremos aqui pela frente!


----------



## supercell (16 Set 2012 às 23:43)

Então na terça a chuva fraca não passará disso certo? Já fazia falta uma chuvinha


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2012 às 00:38)

Pelo que vejo não será grande coisa, uns aguaceiros dispersos pelo Norte e centro, e o resto da semana vai continuar seca, a Nadine é que podia vir ate ao continente  bela semana de chuva que tiveram os Açorianos e vão ter mais uma semana em grande


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2012 às 14:03)

*Previsão do IM* 


Previsão para 3ª feira, 18 de setembro de 2012


Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada
a partir da tarde, mais prováveis nas regiões do Centro e Sul
e interior Norte.* 
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h), de noroeste
no litoral oeste a norte do cabo Raso e de sudoeste na costa Sul
do Algarve, durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais do litoral Norte
e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima no litoral da região Norte.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada
a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.

GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada
a partir da tarde*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2012 às 14:58)

Mais do mesmo do nosso IM. Refere apenas Interior Norte, depois vai,se a ver as previsões para o Porto e metem condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de trovoadas também.Enfim depois uma pessoa nem sabe em que acreditar


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2012 às 15:20)

1337 disse:


> Mais do mesmo do nosso IM. Refere apenas Interior Norte, depois vai,se a ver as previsões para o Porto e metem condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de trovoadas também.Enfim depois uma pessoa nem sabe em que acreditar



Sim, mas também é subjectivo...não se esqueçam que por exemplo Baião faz parte do distrito do Porto e já é interior...


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2012 às 15:25)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, mas também é subjectivo...não se esqueçam que por exemplo Baião faz parte do distrito do Porto e já é interior...



É "Grande Porto" não o distrito


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2012 às 15:37)

Não parecem restar muitas dúvidas pelos principais modelos que a instabilidade de amanhã será ligeira...a pequena depressão que chegará à Península Ibérica será reabsorvida sem grande impacto...
Temos alguma probabilidade de no interior centro (local onde me parece mais propício) à ocorrência de trovoadas, mesmo assim os índices não são grande coisa...talvez a orografia da Estrela ajude...

Depois surgem as divergência nos modelos...
O GFS aposta numa depressão que irá abrir caminho a que uma depressão cavada vinda de NW nos afecte lá para dia 21, teríamos uns bons dias seguidos de precipitação no norte e centro do país...
O ECMWF integra essa depressão na Nadine o que perderia o efeito de arrastar a depressão de NW até à Península...
Muito vai depender do comportamento da Nadine...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2012 às 15:41)

1337 disse:


> É "Grande Porto" não o distrito



Tens razão, a consideração do Grande Porto não está muito bem feita...no máximo consideremos Maia, Matosinhos, Vila Nova de Gaia, Gondomar e Valongo nesse Grande Porto...se bem que estes dois últimos concelhos já têm um clima mais "interior" que os restantes...


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2012 às 15:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tens razão, a consideração do Grande Porto não está muito bem feita...no máximo consideremos Maia, Matosinhos, Vila Nova de Gaia, Gondomar e Valongo nesse Grande Porto...se bem que estes dois últimos concelhos já têm um clima mais "interior" que os restantes...



Tens lá no mapa na previsão descritiva, agora o que está incluido já não sei :P


----------



## overcast (17 Set 2012 às 17:49)

Pelo radar (do IM) parece haver boas possibilidades de já para o fim do dia haver alguns aguaceiros sobretudo no litoral centro.

Retirado do site estofex:

Valid: Mon 17 Sep 2012 06:00 to Tue 18 Sep 2012 06:00 UTC
... Portugal and Spain...

A low, centered in the deep subtropics, approaches Portugal during the forecast. Attendant rich moisture spreads eastwards and starts to affect Portugal during the end of the forecast. *Isolated thunderstorms may already affect the W coast of Portugal, but the main activity remains offshore*. Given deep tropical moisture, lapse rates remain marginal, so the main risk will be heavy rain.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2012 às 18:02)

overcast disse:


> Pelo radar (do IM) parece haver boas possibilidades de já para o fim do dia haver alguns aguaceiros sobretudo no litoral centro.
> 
> Retirado do site estofex:
> 
> ...



Os principais modelos aceitam essa possibilidade...a partir da 22-23h parece-me pelo radar e satélite que há possibilidade de precipitação "muito escassa" no litoral centro principalmente...


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Set 2012 às 18:22)

Bem não parece ser a típica chuva outonal mas já é melhor que nada
Agora o calor é que não desanda, já é mais que enjoativo


----------



## fernanda neves (17 Set 2012 às 19:08)

ola alguem para me dizer como vai estar o tempo hoje e amanha na regiao de lisboa? é k vivo em cascais e estão umas nuvens tão escuras


----------



## Santos (17 Set 2012 às 19:30)

Aqui no velho Oeste "onde os índios ainda abundam", tem estado um dia magnifico, é um divertimento geral nas tendas!
Segundo consta, o velho chefe da tribo anuncia uns "pingos" para amanhã, que os Deuses o ouçam !


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2012 às 19:42)

fernanda neves disse:


> ola alguem para me dizer como vai estar o tempo hoje e amanha na regiao de lisboa? é k vivo em cascais e estão umas nuvens tão escuras



Para amanhã está-se a prever que possam ocorrer trovoadas, o que não invalida um outro aguaceiro de fraca intensidade. Nada de muito significativo a vir ocorrer .


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2012 às 20:16)

Muito interessante, esta saída do ECM para o próximo fim de semana. Com chuva de norte a sul, seria muito bom. Mas é melhor não atirar foguetes ainda.


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2012 às 21:18)

1337 disse:


> Mais do mesmo do nosso IM. Refere apenas Interior Norte, depois vai,se a ver as previsões para o Porto e metem condições favoráveis á ocorrencia de trovoadas também.Enfim depois uma pessoa nem sabe em que acreditar





Brunomc disse:


> *Previsão do IM*
> 
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 18 de setembro de 2012
> ...



O texto é explicito. São mais prováveis nas regiões do Centro e Sul e interior Norte, mas a possibilidade de ocorrência existe em todo o lado.

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, e vendo os modelos de mesoscala, nem vale a pena meter imagens, pois a previsão é desoladora. O ALADIN não prevê qualquer precipitação para amanhã, e o WRF da MeteoGalicia tem algumas décimas de mm nas serras do Norte e Centro do país, provavelmente será mais um dia em que não acontecerá nada.

A médio e longo prazo, ainda tudo dependente da interacção entre a depressão no Atlântico e a Nadine, mas após várias reviravoltas parece que começa a ganhar força a hipótese de não haver qualquer tipo de interacção, o que seria bastante vantajoso para o continente. O ECMWF das 12z, como já foi referido, está um mimo, com uma valente molha de norte a sul no fim de semana, seguido de um fluxo fresco de noroeste, com algumas perturbações a afectarem a Península Ibérica:


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2012 às 21:40)

Acima de tudo é preciso chuva...é preferivel um fluxo de SW ou W quente e humido, que gere bastante chuva nas montanhas e instabilidade nos outros locais, do que uma entrada de NW fria e seca, como o GFS coloca.

O mimo melhor era a Nadine ser empurrada para leste e fundir-se com a cut-off ,passando o sistema hibrido por cima da PI ao interagir com a depressão no mar do norte, ou então, haver uma boa cut-off a oeste que aproveite as aguas que andam bastante quentes, assim como o ar tropical que se tem apoderado do Atlantico subtropical....

Entradas de norte só servem para arrefecer a agua, afastar o ar tropical energético, diminuindo irrecuperavelmente o potencial de instabilidade durante o outono.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Set 2012 às 08:10)

Onde estão as trovoadas ?? 
Previsões do IM é o que dá, já mudaram a previsão 
Eu vi logo pelos modelos GFS,ECM e Aladin que não ia haver nada, mas pronto há sempre uma esperança que chova qualquer coisa.
Agora resta esperar por Sábado


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 08:23)

Por estas runs de hoje é que eu não esperava .... e que apenas servem para gerar muito maior indefinição no que acontece á NADINE !


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2012 às 09:49)

Tal como acabei de "postar" no Litoral Centro: Marquês de Pombal sem vestigios de chuva (por hora ainda bem pois só agora estão a fazer as sarjetas ) Temperatura de cerca de 21º, algumas nuvens e uma brisa leve apenas. Todavia, o ambiente geral deixa um "feeling" de que o tempo vai (finalmente) mudar. Recordo-me que no ano passado, por esta altura, era Verão. Nome de outra Estação não se podia dar às condições meteorologicas que então se faziam sentir.
Hoje senti no ar que a mudança se aproxima: a temperatura, o aroma, a cor... Vem aí o Outono


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 11:40)

As runs de hoje começam a apelar ao cenário em que a Nadine seria afastada para a zona maritima a N/NW da Madeira e E/SE dos Açores, como depressão remanescente, dado o colapso da actividade convectiva em consequencia do shear associado ao anticiclone dinamico.

Depois de tal ocorrer, o cavado a NE poderia capturar os restos da Nadine ( essencialmente uma bolha de ar tropical instavel), e inseri-la numa frente...num cenário que se pode assemelhar ao que provocou as cheias de Nov1997.

Esta hipotese é vista pelo GFS, em parte, e está claramente presente no UKMO, sendo que o ECMWF está a um fio de ir atraz do UKMO pois na ultima run os restos da Nadine escapam para SW por muito pouco...

Parece-me que a partir do dia 22/23 poderemos ter um episódio de precipitação...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 12:35)

stormy disse:


> As runs de hoje começam a apelar ao cenário em que a Nadine seria afastada para a zona maritima a N/NW da Madeira e E/SE dos Açores, como depressão remanescente, dado o colapso da actividade convectiva em consequencia do shear associado ao anticiclone dinamico.
> 
> Depois de tal ocorrer, o cavado a NE poderia capturar os restos da Nadine ( essencialmente uma bolha de ar tropical instavel), e inseri-la numa frente...num cenário que se pode assemelhar ao que provocou as cheias de Nov1997.
> 
> ...



Se a Nadine viesse por arrasto é que era porreiro pois estas entradas de Noroeste quase nunca são abonatórias aqui para o Algarve....
Mais á frente a aquela entrada de Noroeste parece-me ainda dependente do que acontecer com a NADINE !


----------



## icewoman (18 Set 2012 às 13:08)

stormy disse:


> As runs de hoje começam a apelar ao cenário em que a Nadine seria afastada para a zona maritima a N/NW da Madeira e E/SE dos Açores, como depressão remanescente, dado o colapso da actividade convectiva em consequencia do shear associado ao anticiclone dinamico.
> 
> Depois de tal ocorrer, o cavado a NE poderia capturar os restos da Nadine ( essencialmente uma bolha de ar tropical instavel), e inseri-la numa frente...num cenário que se pode assemelhar ao que provocou as cheias de Nov1997.
> 
> ...







Stormy , a Madeira vai ser atingida pela Nadine?


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 13:22)

icewoman disse:


> Stormy , a Madeira vai ser atingida pela Nadine?



Não sou o Stormy mas posso responder por ele ...

Não, não vai ... pode ficar descansada ... !!


----------



## icewoman (18 Set 2012 às 13:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sou o Stormy mas posso responder por ele ...
> 
> Não, não vai ... pode ficar descansada ... !!





ehehe Aurélio desculpe..nem tinha visto o seu post logo a seguir ao do Stormy.

Como sempre um gentleman


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Set 2012 às 13:27)

Boa tarde alguem arrisca algum padrao para o ultim fim de semana deste mes ?!?!

e que so vejo uma tendencia...chuva+chuva..


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 13:43)

A run das 06z do GFS vai atraz do ECMWF00z...eu pessoalmente acho que o GFS funciona melhor do que o ECMWF ao nivel de "coisas" Tropicais, e ao ver uma saida das 06z, que geralmente é muito menos precisa do que as saidas das 00z ou 12z ( que ingerem mais dados), a ir atraz de um modelo que a meu ver não é tão bom no que toca a sistemas Tropicais/hibridos ou em transição...só posso concluir que as hipoteses do ECMWF estar correcto não são lá muito animadoras.

Por outro lado, o ensemble do GEFS mantem-se altamente indefenido...pelo que para já não levanto nenhum cenário certo, mas continuo a achar que há a possibilidade da Nadine ou alguma porção dela acabe por vir alimentar algum evento de instabilidade mais intenso por Pt continental, a partir do dia 22.

Quanto á questão da Madeira...se a Nadine lá chegar é precisamente porque não sobreviveu como sistema integro....
Digo isto porque caso a Nadine mantenha alguma intensidade nos proximos dias, e seja um sistema com expressão em altitude, o mais certo é ir apanhando boleia do fluxo em altura associado á corrente de oeste subtropical...e se assim for nunca desviará tanto para sul.
Apenas poderá atingir a Madeira caso haja um colapso da extrutura convectiva, que leve a que o sistema perca dinamica vertical e acabe arrastado para sul pelos aliseos que predominam nos niveis baixos e médios da Troposfera.

Caso isso ocorra a Nadine chagaria á Madeira apenas como um vortice remanescente...que traria algumas nuvens baixas/médias, chuvas fracas nas zonas altas e eventualmente algum vento moderado...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2012 às 14:11)

icewoman disse:


> ehehe Aurélio desculpe..nem tinha visto o seu post logo a seguir ao do Stormy.
> 
> Como sempre um gentleman



Obrigada pelo elogio, voçê é muito querida


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2012 às 17:34)

O GFS das 12 que está a sair. Está a sair uma coisa engraçada.  Embora não acredite em nada do que esta run mostra, retirou a precipitação toda no fim de semana do sul do país e depois mete a Nadine a atravessar Portugal, passando antes pela Madeira. Ou seja, vinha visitar a todos. . Muita fruta.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Esta saída é demasiado violenta. Ainda que a ex-Nadine pouco tenha de tropical a interacção com o centro de baixas pressões a oeste da Irlanda seria certamente violenta no campo de vento e na precipitação. Restrito no espaço mas bastante violento nos locais por essa interacção se desse, qualquer coisa tipo dezembro de 2009 no oeste. A pressão cai 15 a 20 mbar em 24 horas...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2012 às 18:09)

Bem, esta run do GFS só pode estar completamente louca. Não só o centro iria parar aqui (!) tal como teria 36mm em 3h e vento fortíssimo.


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 18:14)

Esta run das 12z do GFS está indiscritivel....a Nadine seria capturada pelo cavado, e depois o ambiente favoravel nos niveis altos conjuntamente com as aguas subtropicais ( 21-24ºC)  induziriam uma reorganização da mesma.

A analise ao theta-850 e T500 indica claramente que a depressão chegaria á latitude de Lisboa como warm-core, ou seja, como sistema tropical, e completaria a transição extratropical sobre o interior norte de Pt e a Galiza.

Este cenário faz-me lembrar o Vince de 2005....é simplesmente brutal....uma run fabulosa, pois traria muita chuva a todo o pais...já o vento...poderia ser uma chatisse para a malta do litoral

AGUARDAREMOS com cuidado e atenção a saida do ECMWF, mas tendo em conta ás minhas ultimas 2 analises, acho que o cenário que se começa a fixar é mais proximo a este GFS12z...o UKMO concorda comigo, e mais uns quantos membros do GEFS...hehe


----------



## Snowy (18 Set 2012 às 18:45)

Então existe alguma possibildade de Nadine visitar todos 

Se a rica comunicação social que passa a vida a pôr os Açores a tremer e a "encharcar-nos" de calamidades anunciadas põe a vista em cima desta run do GFS...ui!!! 

Uma coisa é certa, independentemente dos efeitos que Nadine terá ou não no tempo dos próximos dias, sem dúvida que a "senhora" sabe captar a atenção com tantas surpresas e incertezas que anda a provocar


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Para recordar. A ver como sai o ECMWF das 12z mas isto só pode ser um devaneio e dos grandes, mesmo que a Nadine volte para sul e encontre águas mais favoráveis ao desenvolvimento.


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Mesmo sem chegar ao fim da run já deu para perceber que o ECMWF 12 Z não tem nada a ver com a última run algo extrema do GFS 12Z:






Muitas voltas isto ainda há-de dar... :assobio:


----------



## squidward (18 Set 2012 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo sem chegar ao fim da run já deu para perceber que o ECMWF 12 Z *não tem nada a ver com a última run algo extrema do GFS 12Z*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e espero bem que essa RUN12z do GFS não se concretize nem 8 nem 80


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Set 2012 às 21:38)

Pelos vistos já foi à vida a pouca chuva e tempo mais fresco neste fim de semana, não?

A atualização do IM mudou-a por completo.


----------



## 1337 (18 Set 2012 às 21:48)

Dinis93 disse:


> Pelos vistos já foi à vida a pouca chuva e tempo mais fresco neste fim de semana, não?
> 
> A atualização do IM mudou-a por completo.



Yap, parece que o ECMWF cortou tudo, ou adiou só para a próxima semana, tanto alarmisto e no fim nem chuva vai cair.


----------



## CptRena (18 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Snifa disse:


> Mesmo sem chegar ao fim da run já deu para perceber que o ECMWF 12 Z não tem nada a ver com a última run algo extrema do GFS 12Z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem, por essa imagem parece que o UK vai levar forte e feio. Com essa associação de depressões... :assobio:


----------



## supercell (18 Set 2012 às 22:19)

Então só teremos chuva daqui a 8 dias?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2012 às 22:36)

supercell disse:


> Então só teremos chuva daqui a 8 dias?



Está tudo uma grande embrulhada, não se sabe ao certo.


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 22:54)

O GFS18z para já faz uma coisa muito importante, a partir das 12h diminui o shear drasticamente sobre a Nadine, a ponto em que ela consegue formar um ouflow muito potente em altura, assinalado a vermelho:

200hpa, fluxo.





Sendo que o sistema se tornará muito profundo, será mais fecilmente apanhado pelo cavado e ararstado para perto da PI, é de notar que o cavado a oeste da Nadine tem expressão até aos 700-500hpa, portanto exercerá uma enorme força sobre as porções elevadas e sobre o outflow do ciclone tropical.

Se a Nadine por outro lado estivesse enfraquecida, quase de certeza que o cavado simplesmente passar-lhe-ia por cima, arransando-a e os restos da Nadine acabariam arrastados para sul pelo movimento do ar ( vento ) nos niveis baixos.


----------



## icewoman (18 Set 2012 às 23:03)

E em relação á Madeira?


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 23:33)

icewoman disse:


> E em relação á Madeira?



O modelo GFS insistiu em manter a depressão inserida no cavado e aparentemente o cavado poderá "esticar"  para sul, levando a Nadine para mais perto da Madeira.

Devo dizer que o cenário é um pouco complexo pois involve que a nadine seja apanhada pelo cavado e se mantenha perto do seu centro de modo a evitar os ventos fortes que em altitude rondam estas ondulações...um pouco para um lado ou outro e a depressão seria devastada por esses ventos...como que decapitada..

Bom, vamos indo com calma...de facto é possivel que a Nadine se aproxime da RAM, mas a este ponto a unica ideia solida que se vai adensando é os modelos começam a querer puxar a Nadine mais para leste ou sudeste.

Acho possivel algo deste tipo:


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2012 às 07:29)

Mais uma saída algo extrema do GFS , contudo ainda  a umas distantes 192 h:

GFS 0 Z:











Será que vamos passar todo o mês de Setembro quase sem chuva em muitas regiões, e mais no fim teremos chuvas intensas?

Era melhor chuva bem repartida pelo mês, do que muito concentrada..


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2012 às 08:57)

> Mais uma saída algo extrema do GFS , contudo ainda a umas distantes 192 h:



38ºC para Domingo 
O GFS não anda bom


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Acho que a situação continua muito volátil não existindo qualquer concordância entre os modelos  !


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Set 2012 às 11:48)

Brunomc disse:


> 38ºC para Domingo
> O GFS não anda bom



38ºC será obviamente algo exagerado, mas ambos os principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) "puxam" a dorsal africana para cima da P.I. a partir de Sábado, e muito por culpa da acção da Nadine algures entre o triângulo Açores - Madeira - Continente, portanto serão de esperar muito provavelmente temperaturas elevadas até 2ª feira e com pouco vento... Talvez no litoral oeste o vento do quadrante sul não permita que as temperaturas subam tanto, mas se esse vento soprar de sueste... Não sei não... 

Para a semana vou estar no UK, é preciso ir para lá para ver chuva, senão...


----------



## aqpcb (19 Set 2012 às 14:17)

beachboy30 disse:


> 38ºC será obviamente algo exagerado, mas ambos os principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) "puxam" a dorsal africana para cima da P.I. a partir de Sábado, e muito por culpa da acção da Nadine algures entre o triângulo Açores - Madeira - Continente, portanto serão de esperar muito provavelmente temperaturas elevadas até 2ª feira e com pouco vento... Talvez no litoral oeste o vento do quadrante sul não permita que as temperaturas subam tanto, mas se esse vento soprar de sueste... Não sei não...
> 
> Para a semana vou estar no UK, é preciso ir para lá para ver chuva, senão...



Acho um pouco exagerado os 38 para sábado quando tudo aponta para uma baixa da temperatura a partir de 6 Feira


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Set 2012 às 15:11)

aqpcb disse:


> Acho um pouco exagerado os 38 para sábado quando tudo aponta para uma baixa da temperatura a partir de 6 Feira



38ºC para Sábado será exagerado certamente, mas a descida das temperaturas foi "transferida" para o início da semana seguinte, atendendo às últimas runs (as do GFS normalmente só "olho" para a das 0h ou das 12h) dos principais modelos. Mas está tudo ainda muito volátil...


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2012 às 16:50)

Esta saída do GFS retira importância à Nadine e reforça o cavado de noroeste.


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2012 às 16:57)

A saída das 12z do GFS volta a pôr chuva para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2012 às 17:00)

Agreste disse:


> Esta saída do GFS retira importância à Nadine e reforça o cavado de noroeste.



Sim..dai não ser puxada para norte..

Mas há um senão...a run das 12z foi iniciada com dados do final da manhã de hoje, e nessa altura a Nadine estava a ser afectada por uma massa de ar seco...logo, o modelo pode ter assumido uma Nadine fraca ao inicio.

Passa-se que esse ar seco agora parece estar a afastar-se do sistema, e caso a Nadine se recomponha nas proximas 24-36h, o cenário poderá ser distinto e mais proximo ás soluções de ontem do GFS ou do UKMO.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2012 às 17:11)

Mais uma coisa para baralhar os modelos...surgiu a NE da Bermuda uma INVEST, que poderá evoluir para uma depressão tropical ou subtropical nos proximos 2/4 dias, e que o mais certo é vir a ser apanhada por uma nova preturbação extratropical que vai passar no Canadá daqui a 5 dias...

Geralmente este tipo de padrão promove bloqueio no Atlantico,  mas tambem pode gerar um periodo de forte actividade ciclónica entre a Gronelandia e a Islandia caso haja uma intrusão de muita energia vinda de sul desde os Trópicos..

Do nosso lado do Atlantico poderemos ter um bloqueio com cavados estacionarios a oeste da PI, ou uma situação em Cut-off a oeste, a que se junta o facto da Nadine ou os seus restos ( que basicamente são uma bolha altamente energética de ar Tropical) andarem por cá perto...

O fim do mês será no minimo interessante..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Set 2012 às 18:37)

que chova muito este sabado!!


caso-me dia 29 de setembro e bem que queria um dia solarengo!!


----------



## Dinis93 (19 Set 2012 às 18:50)

É esperar para ver o que os próximos modelos dizem, pelo menos parece já mais ou menos adquirido que para a semana há baixa de temperatura e chuva, felizmente.

Estes 36ºC para Leiria no domingo são caóticos e espero mesmo que sejam revistos por baixo...


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Set 2012 às 18:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> que chova muito este sabado!!
> 
> 
> caso-me dia 29 de setembro e bem que queria um dia solarengo!!



Eu não desejava muito isso. "Boda molhada. Boda abençoada".

Edit: Desculpem o off topic.


----------



## cardu (19 Set 2012 às 19:26)

o ecmwf também apresenta uma discrepância enorme pois o modelo que está a sair às 19h nada tem a ver com o anterior em que tinha iso 20 em todo o país.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Set 2012 às 21:01)

Boa noite a todos,

O modelo WRF (Mesoescalar) da MeteoGalicia prevê para o final do dia de sábado, bons acumulados de precipitação para o extremo Noroeste (Alto Minho). Será que a abençoada chuvinha vai voltar a visitar o penico de Portugal antes da próxima semana?

Parece que o final do mês promete trazer alguma animação a este país e ao nosso querido Fórum...   

Esperemos que sim....

Um bem-haja a todos os meteoloucos....

Cmps.


----------



## Dinis93 (19 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Epá! 

Felizmente os modelos já mudaram de novo - agora voltou a chuva no fim de semana (não assim tanto no país no seu tudo, mais a Norte) e temperatura mais de outono (20-25ºC, por aí).

E intensificaram as previsões de chuva/aguaceiros para os dias a seguir, na última semana de setembro.

Fico feliz que a Nadine e todas as forças de chuva triunfaram sobre o calor... já chega de calor, verdadeiramente. E o país precisa de chuva...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2012 às 09:25)

Como não existem duas saídas consecutivas parecidas, acho que apenas no Sábado se vai saber o que acontece com a NADINE.....
Mesmo relativamente á possibilidade de precipitação no Sábado não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos. 
Ou seja, está tudo á espera da interacção ou não entre a depressão em altura e a NADINE, e depois se verá .... !

Para já o ECM é o único que mostra a NADINE a ir á Madeira e depois rumar em direcção a Portugal !


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2012 às 09:54)

O MetOffice UK coloca, na sua análise de superfície, o que sobra de Nadine a passar pelo NO da PI com uma frente fria associada a varrer o país entre Sábado e Domingo próximos. Esperar para ver como evolui esta situação. Não está nada fácil prever o estado do tempo com a Nadine ali ao lado


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Set 2012 às 10:20)

Bem. Em que ficamos? Cada um diz a sua coisa: O IM dá umas nuvenzinhas para o fim-de-semana, os sites de surf (surforecast.com, windguru, etc, etc) dão chuva generosa para sabado mas o periodo a baixar significativamente (de 12 - hoje - para 6 - Sabado) bem como as ondas 

Tenham lá paciência. Tenho um aniversário no Sabado e tenho de saber o que vestir  Sejam uns queridos e estudem lá o assunto com acuidade


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2012 às 11:00)

Como eu já suspeitava a saida operacional do ECM está fora da sua média do ensemble.
Assim sendo a depressão deverá tomar a direcção sueste, depois para sul, e depois sudoeste.
Assim sendo o que poderá acontecer é haver um sistema frontal que incidirá essencialmente na passagem de Sábado para Domingo, no Norte e Centro.
Quanto á Nadine não deverá rumar a Portugal mas sim a ficar perdida no meio do Atlântico ...


----------



## Dinis93 (20 Set 2012 às 11:40)

Já há muito tempo que não me lembro de haver assim um 'evento' meteorológico que criasse tanta incerteza cá por Portugal.


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Como eu já suspeitava a saida operacional do ECM está fora da sua média do ensemble.
> Assim sendo a depressão deverá tomar a direcção sueste, depois para sul, e depois sudoeste.
> Assim sendo o que poderá acontecer é haver um sistema frontal que incidirá essencialmente na passagem de Sábado para Domingo, no Norte e Centro.
> Quanto á Nadine não deverá rumar a Portugal mas sim a ficar perdida no meio do Atlântico ...



Pois, então aquela depressão que eu vi na análise de superfície do MetOffice UK é apenas um ciclone que se forma a NO da PI e não a Nadine nem Post-Nadine. Desculpem pela desinformação que dei anteriormente.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2012 às 15:11)

CptRena disse:


> Pois, então aquela depressão que eu vi na análise de superfície do MetOffice UK é apenas um ciclone que se forma a NO da PI e não a Nadine nem Post-Nadine...



Esta depressão forma-se a partir da TT NADINE, em que se desdobra em 2 núcleos, um mais a norte e outro que continuará a ser efectivamente o NADINE.
Acabei de colocar no tópico do NADINE informação sobre isso: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/tempestade-tropical-nadine-atlantico-2012-al14-6686-14.html#post341637

Quanto à precipitação, poderemos ter acumulados razoáveis, não só no NO\Norte como no centro e na zona norte do sul.
Sábado final da tarde:





Domingo final da madrugada:




veremos o que nos calha na rifa!


----------



## Gongas (20 Set 2012 às 17:21)

Só não percebo o IM, vocês falam em chuva...

Previsao sábado:

Previsão para sábado, 22 de setembro de 2012

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral a norte do Cabo
Raso a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, em especial no litoral a sul
do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

Actualizado a 20 de setembro de 2012 às 11:33 UTC


----------



## Mirandela (20 Set 2012 às 17:28)

*O tempo na Madeira de sexta 21 a segunda 24*

Boa tarde
Estou aqui a postar esta mensagem por que vou uns dias a madeira de ferias e gostaria de saber o tempo que vou apanhar.
Pelo que vi no site meteo , parece que a partir de amanha a tarde da aguaceiros para o funchal.Queria saber se, se confirma esse tempo ou ha possibilidade de estar bom tempo não estar assim tão mau.
Se alguém aqui que entenda do assunto puder fazer uma avaliação do tempo nos próximos dias na Madeira, agradecia.
Obrigado


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 17:33)

O GFS12Z regressa ao cenário inicial colocando a Nadine a entrar pelo Golfo de Cadiz...interagindo com a frente a NW..isto significa muito vento no sul do pais e chuva á farta para todo o nosso sedento pais...eu diria que qualquer maleficio localizado á conta do vento ou do mar é largamente ultrapassado pelo benefico efeito da chuva...

MAS NÃO VAMOS LANÇAR FOGUETES ANTES DA FESTA...isto é a penas uma saida...falta consistencia não só no GFS como nos outros modelos para termos uma ideia mais clara das coisas.

Outros factores que podem influenciar este jogo de xadrez são:

A 94L, que é uma depressão que ao longo dos proximos 3 ou 4 dias deverá transitar para TD ou TS a oeste dos EUA...este sistema tem um efeito muito importante na localização e intensidade do AA.
Caso se fortaleça é provavel que o AA seja empurrado para norte e fortalecido, o que por tabela iria gerar um impulso no jet e cavar o cavado ainda mais para sul, o que pode atirar a Nadine para sul para a Madeira e ao mesmo tempo gerar uma situação de tempo quente e potencialmente instavel ou muito instavel no continente...ou então seco, dependendo da entrada de ar sahariano.

A propria Nadine...porque se ela nas proximas 24h se começar a degenerar, o mais certo é que acabe a ser empurrada para o Atlantico central..por outro lado se se intensificar muito até pode suceder que ela venha logo em direcção a leste ( o que pode acontecer caso tome uma extrutura mais anelar e pequena livrando-se de parte da circulaçãon a norte para a outra depressão secundaria se alimentar dela).

O cavado e a depressão secundaria, pois se a ciclogenese se fortalecer muito pode-se gerar um bloqueio sobre a PI, impedindo o movimento do cavado e da Nadine para leste, ficando o continente sob a dorsal Africana.

= Não vale a pena intrepertar literalmente os modelos para já!


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Set 2012 às 17:34)

Como todos calculamos, o devaneio completo dos modelos está a ser muito comentado... e não é só entre nós (portugueses).
Chamo a atenção para a saida do GFS das 12h (agora a sair). Muito interessante.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

se há alguns dias eu achava que istyo não ia dar em nada... agora começo a pensar que o verão pode acabar (outono começar) em grande !

e vejam o ECM





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Há coerência entre modelos!!!*

*muito* interessante


----------



## seqmad (20 Set 2012 às 17:39)

Então depois de todas as alterações dos últimos dias agora o GFS põe o "pós-Nadine" a entrar pelo Algarve na madrugada de 4ª feira?... Seria uma passagem rápida, mas interessante... enfim, tem as incertezas que tem, tal como as saídas anteriores... Mas quanto a esta possibilidade, expliquem-me uma coisa: nas cartas T850 e T500 a depressão tem o centro mais quente e assim entra na PI, ou seja ainda com "warm-core" e algumas características tropicais?...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2012 às 17:39)

O ECM foi o primeiro modelo a muitos dias de distância a colocar a Nadine nos Açores. 

Curioso, o GFS das 12 segue o ECM das 00. Agora, é aguardar a próxima saída do ECM. Se mantêm o cenário ou altera. Mas tanto esta saída do GFS como a outra do ECM, foram as melhores run's para o sul do país. Em termos de chuva, seria excelente.

Amanhã, poderá haver alguma instabilidade a começar no sotavento algarvio e progredindo para norte.


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 17:44)

seqmad disse:


> Então depois de todas as alterações dos últimos dias agora o GFS põe o "pós-Nadine" a entrar pelo Algarve na madrugada de 4ª feira?... Seria uma passagem rápida, mas interessante... enfim, tem as incertezas que tem, tal como as saídas anteriores... Mas quanto a esta possibilidade, expliquem-me uma coisa: nas cartas T850 e T500 a depressão tem o centro mais quente e assim entra na PI, ou seja ainda com "warm-core" e algumas características tropicais?...



Sim...o que não significa que seja mais forte...há depressões não tropicais ( extratropicais) que são muitissimo intensas tambem...


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Set 2012 às 17:59)

Boas,
Esta run das 12h do GFS está muito interessante mesmo, óbvio que ainda falta muita hora, e ainda vão haver muitas alterações, mas é sempre bom saber que temos um evento à porta. Mesmo não sabendo a sua intensidade, a certeza de que vai pelo menos chover já ajuda bastante.


----------



## seqmad (20 Set 2012 às 18:04)

stormy disse:


> Sim...o que não significa que seja mais forte...há depressões não tropicais ( extratropicais) que são muitissimo intensas tambem...



Então se se verificasse esta possibilidade, e em termos de nomenclatura, poder-se-ia considerar (dependendo da velocidade do vento, claro) algo como uma depressão tropical à chegada à PI? Seria um sistema tropical, nem sequer ainda híbrido? Estou a perguntar porque tal não seria nada vulgar...


----------



## CptRena (20 Set 2012 às 18:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta depressão forma-se a partir da TT NADINE, em que se desdobra em 2 núcleos, um mais a norte e outro que continuará a ser efectivamente o NADINE.



Caro Aristocrata, 

muito obrigado por me assistir na correcção/complementação do meu post. Eu depois esqueci-me de adicionar essa informação, mas fui ao meteociel e também tinha concluido que esta depressão, que se vai deslocar pelo norte da PI, forma-se a partir da Nadine e é acompanhada por um cavado em altura também.

Cumprimentos


----------



## supercell (20 Set 2012 às 18:35)

> Previsão para domingo, 23 de setembro de 2012
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, sendo em especial por nuvens altas
> nas regiões do interior e na região Sul.
> ...



Parece que a chuva só vem mesmo lá para Domingo...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2012 às 18:47)

supercell disse:


> Parece que a chuva só vem mesmo lá para Domingo...



Ainda hoje é quinta, ainda muito pode mudar .


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Set 2012 às 19:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta depressão forma-se a partir da TT NADINE, em que se desdobra em 2 núcleos, um mais a norte e outro que continuará a ser efectivamente o NADINE.
> Acabei de colocar no tópico do NADINE informação sobre isso: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/tempestade-tropical-nadine-atlantico-2012-al14-6686-14.html#post341637
> 
> Quanto à precipitação, poderemos ter acumulados razoáveis, não só no NO\Norte como no centro e na zona norte do sul.
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Aristocrata,

De facto a depressão secundária (formada pela Nadine) vai passar pelo NW da PI entre sábado e Domingo e deverá atingir a França passando pelo Golfo de Biscaia no dia 23 (Dom).

Cmps.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Set 2012 às 19:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda hoje é quinta, ainda muito pode mudar .



Mário, 
muita coisa vai, certamente, mudar MAS não creio que tudo fique na mesma! 

há muita energia em jogo, as perturbações vão propagar-se até aqui (mesmo que não seja a depressão/nadine)

Agora se é no domingo, 2a ou 3a .... "eu sei lá, sei lá..."


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 20:17)

O ECMWF12z é copy-paste do GFS12z, com o senão da Nadine entrar pelo litoral SW..

Antes da Nadine, a depressão que lhe é "parasita" deverá passar primeiro, gerandos instabilidade convectiva que culminaria na passagem de uma frente fria.

As peças vão-se juntando...

Eu pessoalmente gosto muito da saida do GFS no longo termo...cut-off a oeste tempo quente e instavel...ADORO


----------



## Lightning (20 Set 2012 às 20:38)

stormy disse:


> O ECMWF12z é copy-paste do GFS12z, com o senão da Nadine entrar pelo litoral SW..
> 
> Antes da Nadine, a depressão que lhe é "parasita" deverá passar primeiro, gerandos instabilidade convectiva que culminaria na passagem de uma frente fria.
> 
> ...



O que eu ADORO mesmo é esta carta.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2012 às 20:40)

Lightning disse:


> O que eu ADORO mesmo é esta carta.



Ficarias com bastante chuva e perderias o grosso da circulação de vento. Esse gradiente é um bocadinho assustador para o alentejo e algarve. Isto é um regresso a 1997, uma enxurrada perigosa.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2012 às 20:45)

Essa carta coloca 965mbar no ponto central do vórtice?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2012 às 20:49)

Não só em termos de chuva mas em termos de vento, provavelmente iriam acontecer tantas desgraças como em 1997, desta vez com muito mais vento à mistura...


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Nesta altura do campeonato, está tudo tão imprevisível, que para já, simplesmente ignorem produtos de modelos acima das 72 horas (3 dias).


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2012 às 21:06)

Para já, parece garantido que a depressão em altitude que se encontra actualmente a norte dos Açores, vai deslocar-se para este, afectando a Península Ibérica, contrariando os cenários mais pessimistas de uma extratropicalização forte da Nadine sobre os Açores, e de uns dias bastante quentes e secos no continente.

Como tal, e no meio de um desnorte total de todos os modelos (o que é normal face à excepcionalidade da situação em causa), pode-se afirmar que é neste momento muito provável que ocorra alguma precipitação no fim de semana, com particular destaque no litoral norte e centro, devido à passagem, em fase de cavamento da depressão em altitude.





















Depois disto, ninguém sabe.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Set 2012 às 21:16)

espero que a frente traga mais chuva e mais generalizada do que está representada nesse mapa


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Set 2012 às 22:05)

David sf disse:


> ...
> Depois disto, ninguém sabe.



E mesmo isso é falível. A meteorologia faz previsões, não determinações. (afirmação banal)

"Ninguém sabe" mas podemos ter uma ideia do leque de cenários possíveis e do grau de probabilidade de cada um deles. Repara que o desenlace disto está cada vez mais perto e os cenários dos 2 modelos estão a convergir. Ignoramos isso? não. Nem tu, nem eu nem os colegas...

Agora a obsessão de "muita " chuva, "vento a mais ", "ai que estamos em 2012 e o mundo vai acabar" realmente é de evitar. E penso que o forum se está a portar bem melhor do que no passado.

Note-se: parece haver convergência dos 2 principais modelos.

a run GFS das 18h está a sair mas nem me vou dar ao trabalho de a consultar. Amanhã será um dia charneira na previsão. Acredito que algo ainda muda mas... afigura-se uma situação interessante.

boas noites... esperemos por amanhã.

abc


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2012 às 22:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> E mesmo isso é falível. A meteorologia faz previsões, não determinações.



Uma frase banal, mas que muita gente não sabe, ou esquece muitas vezes. Está bem explicito no meu post "muito provável".



c.bernardino disse:


> Note-se: parece haver convergência dos 2 principais modelos.



Parece haver convergência, mas de facto não há, são dois cenários diferentes a originarem uma sinóptica parecida, se vires bem há um desfasamento de 24 horas, o GFS mete a extratropicalização da Nadine a afectar-nos na noite de terça para quarta, o ECMWF prevê isso na noite seguinte.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Set 2012 às 22:41)

David sf disse:


> Uma frase banal, mas que muita gente não sabe, ou esquece muitas vezes. Está bem explicito no meu post "muito provável".
> 
> 
> 
> Parece haver convergência, mas de facto não há, são dois cenários diferentes a originarem uma sinóptica parecida, se vires bem há um desfasamento de 24 horas, o GFS mete a extratropicalização da Nadine a afectar-nos na noite de terça para quarta, o ECMWF prevê isso na noite seguinte.



claro que o teu "muito provável" estava lá!

mas, sem querer desmentir ninguém, sem querer errar esse desfasamento de 12-24h só se verifica com a saída da corrida ecm das 12h (que ainda não tinha visto). Isto de andar a ver todas as saidas, a toda a hora *faz mal à lucidez e é estéril* a esta distância. e uma discrepância temporal de 12-24h não me parece assim tão significativa.
E porque afirma que são 2 cenários diferentes? não percebo... o desfasamento temporal percebo... agora serem cenários diferentes... serão assim tão diferentes?

gosto de aprender, porque sei pouco.

cps


----------



## rfilipeg (20 Set 2012 às 22:44)

Ainda não vi aqui ninguém a dizer como vai ser esta depressão no fim de semana relativamente a vento / chuva / trovoadas (se tal existir). 

Basicamente, como os modelos agora estão, o que poderíamos ter no fim-de-semana para além de chuva?

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2012 às 22:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> Basicamente, como os modelos agora estão, o que poderíamos ter no fim-de-semana para além de chuva?



Está tudo extremamente volátil, é muito complicado prever de momento o próprio cenário, mas parece que iremos ter alguma precipitação e vento forte. Mas uma vez mais afirmo, está tudo muito "sensível" e a mudar de saída pra saída.


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2012 às 23:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está tudo extremamente volátil, é muito complicado prever de momento o próprio cenário, mas parece que iremos ter alguma precipitação e vento forte. Mas uma vez mais afirmo, está tudo muito "sensível" e a mudar de saída pra saída.



Boa noite ,

a que horas sai  a proxima Run'?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2012 às 23:20)

Mais uma run do GFS a confirmar o mesmo trajecto, com ligeiras alterações. Com o AA a oeste dos Açores bem potente é lógico que a Nadine venha para cá que é um caminho mais fácil. Estamos a apenas 120 h, pode vir alterar-se alguma coisa na trajectória, mas os dois gigantes estão de acordo, embora desfasados no tempo. Os ensembles do GFS têem alguns membros a preverem tal e qual a run das 12. 

Esqueci-me de referir, também alguns modelos apontam para uma depressão no norte de África, o GFS das 18 também a coloca e dá logo chuva no sul na 2ªfeira.

Se a Betclick ou a BWin tivesse uma aposta sobre o vai acontecer, eu não tinha medo em arriscar uma aposta de 50 euros como vem para Portugal.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Set 2012 às 23:20)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> a que horas sai  a proxima Run'?



está a sair


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2012 às 23:27)

O GFS12z e agora o GFS18z insistem que transportado no cavado, não só venha a Nadine como uma pluma de ar que se desprende de uma onda tropical...








Mais um factor a considerar, potencial fonte de grande instabilidade convectiva na metade ocidental da PI...a isto junta-se a Nadine que ao que parece vai interagir positivamente com o cavado, mantendo identidade, e ainda outra depressão secundaria que vai ajudar a criar forçamento e convergencia, assim como ambiente dinamico propicio.

Uma complicadissima teia de acontecimentos algo raros vai ocorrer, e ainda não sabemos ao certo o que se vai passar e que implicações poderá ter.


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2012 às 23:31)

Especulando, essa _million dollar chance_ é... 

Temos quase todos os nossos sistemas montanhosos orientados de modo a receber essa pancada de água.


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2012 às 23:58)

Agreste disse:


> Especulando, essa _million dollar chance_ é...
> 
> Temos quase todos os nossos sistemas montanhosos orientados de modo a receber essa pancada de água.





E a situaçao da Madeira? parece-me que foi retirada a maior parte da precipitacao...assim como a Nadine parece me passar ao lado (parte oeste)


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Set 2012 às 00:05)

beeem logo para a semana que vou a Londres, não acredito que vou perder algo desta magnitude!!!


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Set 2012 às 00:13)

os modelos mudam drasticamente a cada saida, pelo menso o GFS.

Tirou a chuva toda que dava para sabado :|


----------



## Stormm (21 Set 2012 às 00:17)

Tal  como foi dito, existe uma grande instabilidade, resta ver como será a sua evolução daqui para a frente! ...


----------



## boneli (21 Set 2012 às 00:53)

Tudo na espectativa...bem a chuva que é mais importante para DomingO ninguém a tira mas de facto quando olho para esta ultima saida assusta-me um pouco principalmente a SUL.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Set 2012 às 08:57)

Rainstorm disse:


> beeem logo para a semana que vou a Londres, QUOTE]
> 
> Olhe que na próxima semana em Londres o tempo também pode ser bem animado. Pelo menos é o que parece das cartas que têm sido aqui colocadas (de contrário tem sempre o mercado de Camden para afogar as mágoas )


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2012 às 09:28)

Neste momento sinóptica semelhante nos modelos apenas até 48h, depois disso enorme divergência nos modelos, o que não permite atirar foguetes nem lá perto.

Contudo neste momento existem alguns modelos que continuam a indicar a NADINE a vir para cá algures entre terça e quinta muito por culpa, segundo me pareceu de uma ligeira descida do AA, que não permite a escapadela da Nadine para Oeste, e forçando ela mais cedo ou mais tarde para Leste e depois para Nordeste, cavando bastante depois de interagir com o cavado a Noroeste.

Contudo sabe-se o que aconteceu com o cavamento da NADINE na zona dos Açores também previsto por vários modelos, pois isso mesmo, nada aconteceu, e  por isso penso que ainda vai demorar mais umas 36 horas até que se saiba o que realmente se vai passar.

O que posso dizer é o ECM, GFS, e o UKMO estão algo interessantes, mas a previsão ainda é para daqui a 6 dias.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 10:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento sinóptica semelhante nos modelos apenas até 48h, depois disso enorme divergência nos modelos, o que não permite atirar foguetes nem lá perto.
> 
> Contudo neste momento existem alguns modelos que continuam a indicar a NADINE a vir para cá algures entre terça e quinta muito por culpa, segundo me pareceu de uma ligeira descida do AA, que não permite a escapadela da Nadine para Oeste, e forçando ela mais cedo ou mais tarde para Leste e depois para Nordeste, cavando bastante depois de interagir com o cavado a Noroeste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2012 às 10:34)

icewoman disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Neste momento sinóptica semelhante nos modelos apenas até 48h, depois disso enorme divergência nos modelos, o que não permite atirar foguetes nem lá perto.
> ...


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 10:51)

Entãio ainda é cedo para tirar certezas?

tenho um colega que disse me hoje de manah que na RTP Madeira já disseram que ia chover muito e vento muito forte


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2012 às 10:55)

icewoman disse:


> Entãio ainda é cedo para tirar certezas?
> 
> tenho um colega que disse me hoje de manah que na RTP Madeira já disseram que ia chover muito e vento muito forte



Ainda é cedo!! tanto pode passar em cima da Madeira como mais a norte ainda resta uma pequena possibilidade de ser mais a sul! no meu entender a maior tendencia é de passar ligeiramente a norte da Madeira!


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 11:03)

miguel disse:


> Ainda é cedo!! tanto pode passar em cima da Madeira como mais a norte ainda resta uma pequena possibilidade de ser mais a sul! no meu entender a maior tendencia é de passar ligeiramente a norte da Madeira!





Obrigada e desculpem a insistência...mas fico ansiosa para não dizer "com medo" do que possa aí vir.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 11:22)

Entrei em contato com o IM para saber as previsões..informaram que até agora não esta previsto nada de especial..só vento com algumas rajadas fortes...e aguaceiros.

Falei se ja tinha a previsao para dia 24/25 e disse que era igual..


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2012 às 11:34)

icewoman disse:


> Entrei em contato com o IM para saber as previsões..informaram que até agora não esta previsto nada de especial..só vento com algumas rajadas fortes...e aguaceiros.
> 
> Falei se ja tinha a previsao para dia 24/25 e disse que era igual..



O IM regula-se pelo modelo ECMWF e este neste momento na ultima saída não coloca realmente nada na Madeira esses dias, o centro da depressão tropical ou lá como será na altura chamada passaria a norte da Madeira dia 26/27 os modelos estão ainda muito voláteis é ir acompanhando nos próximos dias mas penso que nos próximos dois dias já se saberá com mais certezas a sua rota e em que dias o fará.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 11:38)

miguel disse:


> O IM regula-se pelo modelo ECMWF e este neste momento na ultima saída não coloca realmente nada na Madeira esses dias, o centro da depressão tropical ou lá como será na altura chamada passaria a norte da Madeira dia 26/27 os modelos estão ainda muito voláteis é ir acompanhando nos próximos dias mas penso que nos próximos dois dias já se saberá com mais certezas a sua rota e em que dias o fará.





Obrigada Miguel


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 11:48)

O ECMWF00z de hoje faz a Nadine recurvar para norte sendo absorvida na ULL...

O GFS00z e 06z de hoje, interagem a Nadine com a ULL a norte mas manteem-na separada e num processo de transição extratropical enquanto faria landfall pelo Algarve.

Ambos os cenários são propicios a chuva e ondulação intensa, o GFS afasta o vento mais intenso para o quadrante sul da tempestade ( tipico da sistemas em transição ET) mas o ECMWF ao rasar a Nadine pela costa enquanto esta é absorvida coloca os ventos mais intensos e eventualmente um cenário de storm surge a afectar toda a costa occidental...

A Nadine para já está a levar porrada a sério do shear....primeiro temos de ver se ela se consegue regenerar nas proximas 18-24h, caso contrario abrem-se duas opções:
Se o campo de vento da depressão a norte for forte o suficiente, a Nadine será absorvida, se a depressão a norte for fraca, ela mover-se-há para sul na circulação do AA.

TUDO EM ABERTO...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2012 às 12:02)

stormy disse:


> O ECMWF00z de hoje faz a Nadine recurvar para norte sendo absorvida na ULL...
> 
> O GFS00z e 06z de hoje, interagem a Nadine com a ULL a norte mas manteem-na separada e num processo de transição extratropical enquanto faria landfall pelo Algarve.
> 
> ...



Eu gosto particularmente do GFS faz o landfall no Algarve.  No fim de semana já não deve chegar a chuva ao sul, só as regiões do norte e centro terão direito a ela. Por isso, seria justo termos uma coisa logo à grande.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Pois mas eu ainda não estou convencido .... cheira-me que existe qualquer coisa de errada com estes modelos.
Acho que o mais provável será ela ir rumando para sul, e entrar na circulação do Anticiclone dos Açores.
Os modelos principais metem a NADINE rumo a Portugal, mas os menos fiáveis digamos assim, metem ela a entrar na circulação do AA !

Por mais estranho que possa parece o modelo NOGAPS, no caso da passagem pelos Açores foi do que esteve mais perto da realidade 

PS: Refiro-me á trajectoria prevista nestes dias, e desenvolvimento previsto depois de Sexta ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2012 às 12:33)

Aqui fica o Ensemble do GFS da run das 06 para a zona de Faro.







Tanto a run do GFS como a run de control estão bastante parecidas, tanto na run das 06 como na run das 00


----------



## Mix (21 Set 2012 às 15:45)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2

Isto é um cenário muito provável de acontecer ? 
Sei que ainda falta muito tempo, queria saber se há muita probabilidade de isto acontecer...


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2012 às 15:57)

Mix disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2
> 
> Isto é um cenário muito provável de acontecer ?
> Sei que ainda falta muito tempo, queria saber se há muita probabilidade de isto acontecer...



Exactamente como aí está de certeza que não! Nunca um modelo representa a realidade... 

Neste momento ainda nem há certezas qual o rumo que a NADINE irá tomar, se irá para Sul/Oeste e perder-se no meio do Atlântico ou se tomará uma trajectória para Este, mais na direcção da PI. Os principais modelos optam por agora nesta última hipótese. 

*Mesmo que isso ocorra*, ainda há várias possibilidades, como por exemplo, fazer landfall no Algarve, no Sul de Espanha, litoral centro, Norte, etc. E ainda com uma intensidade que está muito longe de ser conhecida. E qualquer desvio, alteração na intensidade, etc, pode ter implicações muito grandes quer no vento, quer na precipitação. Logo, impossível neste momento apontar uma probabilidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 15:57)

Mix disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=126&mode=2
> 
> Isto é um cenário muito provável de acontecer ?
> Sei que ainda falta muito tempo, queria saber se há muita probabilidade de isto acontecer...



Ainda falta muito tempo, ainda não sabemos como tudo se irá processar pra semana, está tudo extremamente volátil, em cada saída nova há uma revolução nas intensidades e áreas afectadas. É ir acompanhando a situação.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 19:03)

Pelo silêncio que por aqui se fez nas últimos horas dá pra entender que a última saída do GFS foi arrasadora pois diminuiu intensidades do possível evento do fim de semana. Mas algo a reter de tudo isto, é que iremos ter uma descida das temperaturas, isso é algo que já não deverá mudar muito.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pelo silêncio que por aqui se fez nas últimos horas dá pra entender que a última saída do GFS foi arrasadora pois diminuiu intensidades do possível evento do fim de semana. Mas algo a reter de tudo isto, é que iremos ter uma descida das temperaturas, isso é algo que já não deverá mudar muito.





Em relação á Madeira tambem diminui a precipitacao /vento ou seja o impacto da Nadine na RAM?

Desculpe , a minha capacidade de analise ainda não é suficiente para responder a esta duvida..


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2012 às 19:19)

icewoman disse:


> Em relação á Madeira tambem diminui a precipitacao /vento ou seja o impacto da Nadine na RAM?
> 
> Desculpe , a minha capacidade de analise ainda não é suficiente para responder a esta duvida..



Até ao momento a precipitação prevista pra Madeira não é nada de "anormal", tudo dependerá do comportamento da Nadine nas próximas horas/dias para se definir a intensidade pra semana, tá tudo muito volátil é complicado prever.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 19:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até ao momento a precipitação prevista pra Madeira não é nada de "anormal", tudo dependerá do comportamento da Nadine nas próximas horas/dias para se definir a intensidade pra semana, tá tudo muito volátil é complicado prever.






Obrigada, mas pelo que vi parece que alguns modelos desagravam a situaçao..pelo menos no GFS.

Corriga-me se estiver a dizer um disparate


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Relembro que os modelos hoje foram iniciados com dados das 12z, que contavam com uma Nadine fraca com a extrutura convectiva gravemente distorcida pela interacção com o cavado, e que ainda não temos associado a esse cavado a N da Nadine um nucleo depressionario que os modelos modelam que venha a surgir em breve fruto da interacção de parte do ar tropical que rodeava a Nadine com o proprio cavado e com uma massa de ar mais fria a NW dos Açores.


Para complicar mais temos a 94L, que irá influenciar a circulação nos proximos dias no Atlantico Ocidental, e por tabela o comportamento do AA..tudo isso vai afectar o padrão da proxima semana.


Olhando para os ensembles do GEFS12z há ainda muitissima incerteza, embora tenha havido uma aproximação á operacional do GFS, que coloca a Nadine a vaguear a 5/10º para oeste da RAM.

Outros modelos como o UKMO12z e o ECMWF12z insistem na interacção da Nadine com um cavado intenso associado á depressão  que estará na Irlanda, que levaria a Nadine a iniciar o processo de deslocação  para NE.
A Norte da RAM a Nadine começaria o processo de transição extratropical chegando depois  ao sul de Portugal continental ainda em transição, portanto, retendo caracteristicas Tropicais.

A Nadine então completaria a transição extratropical somente quando estivesse sobre o Interior N/NW da Peninsula.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2012 às 19:58)

stormy disse:


> Relembro que os modelos hoje foram iniciados com dados das 12z, que contavam com uma Nadine fraca com a extrutura convectiva gravemente distorcida pela interacção com o cavado, e que ainda não temos associado a esse cavado a N da Nadine um nucleo depressionario que os modelos modelam que venha a surgir em breve fruto da interacção de parte do ar tropical que rodeava a Nadine com o proprio cavado e com uma massa de ar mais fria a NW dos Açores.
> 
> 
> Para complicar mais temos a 94L, que irá influenciar a circulação nos proximos dias no Atlantico Ocidental, e por tabela o comportamento do AA..tudo isso vai afectar o padrão da proxima semana.
> ...



Quanto ao GFS não acredito muito. Mas está tudo muito incerto. Tanto posso ter chuva ainda este mês, como não ter nada. 

O ECM coloca a Nadine em frente à costa alguns dias, vai ao norte e volta para o sul. . O modelo japonês JMA também está engraçado.


----------



## dASk (21 Set 2012 às 20:31)

Gosto muito deste sitio para ver uma boa imagem de satelite com animação! Já é bem visível a circulação ciclónica da Nadine! 

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Set 2012 às 20:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto ao GFS não acredito muito. Mas está tudo muito incerto. Tanto posso ter chuva ainda este mês, como não ter nada.
> 
> O ECM coloca a Nadine em frente à costa alguns dias, vai ao norte e volta para o sul. . O modelo japonês JMA também está engraçado.



Não podemos esperar que o Algarve sejo uma região de grande pluviosidade mas ... já viste o hirlam da aemet?
para domingo pode cair qualquer coisa... o ideal para germinar alguma vegetação e segurar os solos fragilizados pelos incêndios na vossa região.
desejo fortemente que assim seja.

Não nos podemos esquecer dos modelos de mesoescala! esses são mais consistentes por natureza.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2012 às 20:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> Não podemos esperar que o Algarve sejo uma região de grande pluviosidade mas ... já viste o hirlam da aemet?
> para domingo pode cair qualquer coisa... o ideal para germinar alguma vegetação e segurar os solos fragilizados pelos incêndios na vossa região.
> desejo fortemente que assim seja.
> 
> ...



Não tinha reparado. Mesmo o ECM coloca precipitação no domingo nesta run. Mesmo o IM, coloca períodos de chuva em todo o país no domingo.


----------



## Stormm (21 Set 2012 às 20:59)

Ainda continua tudo muito incerto, as previsões tanto aumentam em relação á intencidade como também diminuem, é questão de irmos analisando a situação e ver a trajetória da nossa "amiga" NADINE.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2012 às 23:19)

A situação de Domingo será a meu ver interessante.

Teremos um cavado em altura a oeste, que gerará uma corrente forte de SW em altura, e divergencia nos niveis altos.

Á superficie uma area complexa de frontogenese, acompanhada de uma intensa entrada de ar humido e quente.

Nos niveis médios, a separar uma massa de ar Africana que estará presente sobre o Golfo de Cadiz e o interior de Espanha, uma corrente em jacto com ventos intensos de SW tambem.

Esta presença de ventos crescentemente mais fortes com a altura ( speed shear) e de instabilidade que é acentuada pelas linhas de convergencia/frontogenese podem dar origem a células ou aglomerados convectivos lineares, sendo mesmo possivel que se forme uma linha de instabilidade mais forte no apice do cavado, numa zona de rotação dos ventos de SW para W, que gere convecção organizada em squall lines.

Para já é complicado prever ao certo, mas poderá haver algum risco de precipitação localmente excessiva, especialmente em terreno montanhoso ou á passagem de algumas células mais fortes, tal como de rajadas de vento por vezes fortes mas ocasionais e dispersas.


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2012 às 23:31)

stormy disse:


> A situação de Domingo será a meu ver interessante.
> 
> Teremos um cavado em altura a oeste, que gerará uma corrente forte de SW em altura, e divergencia nos niveis altos.
> 
> ...






essa previsao é so para o Continente?


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2012 às 01:32)

> A situação de Domingo será a meu ver interessante.
> 
> Teremos um cavado em altura a oeste, que gerará uma corrente forte de SW em altura, e divergencia nos niveis altos.
> 
> ...



Por acaso já tinha reparado nos valores de Cape/LI e parece que pode haver linhas de instabilidade no litoral Centro/Sul e Vale do Tejo 
Que acham ??


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2012 às 02:16)

A ciclogenese que tem decorrido a oeste, e que cuja depressão resultante nos vai afectar a partir de Sabado á noite e em especial no Domingo está bastante vigorosa.

As ultimas imegens de satelite mostram convecção intensa a desenvolver-se ba zona onde surgirá a frente fria.

Segundo a analise mesoescalar ao HIRLAM  e ao GFS ( http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/), as condições durante o dia de Domingo são favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção organizada em segmentos lineares e MCS com possibilidade de ocorrencia de ventos fortes localizados de origem convectiva associados a fenomenos do tipo bow echo.

O shear forte, entre 40 e 50kts deverá ser o suficiente para manter células de ciclos de vida mais longos, mais organizadas e com potencial de causar para alem dos ventos fortes precipitação intensa e localmente excessiva.

Aguardaremos a analise dos meteorologistas do ESTOFEX, mas a minha opinião vai para um nivel 1, ou um nivel 2 fraco, com incidencia na possibilidade de chuva localmente excessiva e de rajadas de vento forte.

:::::::::::::::::::::

Para a RAM a unica coisa a ter em atenção é a evolução da Nadine, esta depressão de Domingo passará bastante a norte.

Embebida na circulação exterior da Nadine circularão algumas linhas ou areas de instabilidade, com aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas dispersos localmente moderados a fortes.

Tambem estará bastante calor, acentuado pela humidade elevada ( o mesmos e aplicará ao continente a partir da tarde de amanhã...tempo abafado e quente) embora no continente a passagem da frente deva introduzir ar mais seco e fresco a partir da noite de Domingo.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Um conselho .....

Deixem de seguir esta Nadine, no modelo ECMWF, porque simplesmente este modelo está um desastre este ano, em especial no que toca a depressões tropicais, e na previsão na próxima semana este consegue em cada run criar uma verdadeira obra de arte, e que depois é constantemente adiada.

Mesmo para o sistema frontal de amanhã a maior parte dos modelos coloca o litoral algarvio na corda bamba entre chover ou não chover ....

A previsão a 10 dias saida hoje não tem nexo nenhum ..... não percebo esta modelação tão errática na sua trajectoria do resto da Nadine, tipo vai a Marrocos, sobe ao Algarve vira para Cádiz, e depois para completar o Picasso, vira para Noroeste rumo a Lisboa.

Um verdadeiro Picasso 

Até o NOGAPS lida melhor com depressões tropicais do que o ECMWF !


----------



## David sf (22 Set 2012 às 10:04)

E para festejar o início do outono, a atmosfera presenteia-nos com a tão esperada e abençoada chuva. Já hoje ao fim do dia deverão começar a cair os primeiros pingos no litoral norte, sendo todo o país afectado, mais o norte do que o sul, durante o dia de amanhã, domingo.

Esta situação de instabilidade pode vir acompanhada de trovoadas, os parâmetros convectivos são interessantes, e de vento por vezes forte, resultante da passagem de uma depressão, ainda em fase de cavamento, junto à Galiza.

CAPE e L.I., para amanhã à tarde, segundo o GFS:






Quanto às quantidades de precipitação poderão ser bastante razoáveis, há algum consenso entre os melhores modelos, para valores de aproxmadamente 50 mm no litoral norte, entre os 10 e os 20 mm na região de Lisboa, sendo que no Algarve há alguma divergência, entre os 0,5 mm do GFS e os cerca de 10 mm do WRF-MG (para Faro):

GFS, 00z:






WRF MeteoGalicia, 00z:






ECMWF, 00z:






Se analisarmos bem o WRF-MG, na minha opinião o melhor mesoscalar disponível para a nossa região, há alguns "focos" de maior precipitação, a frente não é muito homogénea, o que indicia bastante convecção na frente. De assinalar, que o mesmo modelo indica precipitação bastante forte no litoral norte no final do dia de amanhã, provavelmente potenciada pela orografia.

Para os dias seguintes, estabelecer-se-á um fluxo de oeste, mais perturbado a norte do que a sul, que originará uma descida acentuada das temperaturas, para valores outonais e alguma precipitação, em maiores quantidades, quanto mais a noroeste do país. Para quarta-feira, seja qual for o trajecto do remanescente da Nadine, está previsto por todos os modelos, que chova em todo o país.

A diferença é que o ECMWF e o GEM mantêm os "restos" da Nadine do lado de cá da dorsal atlântica, interagindo com o cavado a noroeste originando um fluxo de origem tropical de sudoeste, com bastante precipitação principalmente a sul do país, enquanto que no GFS e no UKMO essa interacção não existe, ocorrendo assim a maior parte da precipitação no litoral norte.

A evolução posterior mostrada pelo ECMWF, com os restos da Nadine a "passearem" sobre o continente e a Madeira, é na minha opinião um pouco inverosímil, basta olhar para o ensemble do mesmo modelos, que mostra essa opção como outlier. Mas é uma hipótese ainda em aberto, nesta fase de grande volatilidade na previsão, nenhuma hipótese é de descartar.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Agora que estamos mais perto os modelos teem convergindo no cenário para amanhã.

*Durante a madrugada e manhã* a frente fria cuzará o norte e parte da região centro, com  aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes e acompanhadas por rajadas de vento fortes localmente superiores a 70-80km.h

As regiões mais afectadas serão todo o litoral desde Caminha a Lisboa, no interior não se espera tanta actividade, e maior parte de precipitação será orografica.


*
Entre as 12h e as 18h*

Distritos de Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Evora e Beja:

Passagem da frente fria activa, condições termodinamicas melhoradas pelo aquecimento diurno e valores de shear e helicidade elevados poderão dar origem a convecção intensa e organizada, com ventos fortes associados localmente acima dos 80km.h.

Poderão ocorrer fenomenos do tipo squall line, e a possibilidade de supercelulas ou sistemas mesoescalares embebidos acrescenta o risco de precipitação localmente excessiva (>50mm/3h) e rajadas de vento muito forte.

Portanto...olho no sat e no radar.

Distritos de Lisboa, Leiria, Santarem, Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo:

Uma nova linha de instabilidade passará ao inicio/meio da tarde nesta região, em altura teremos o centro do cavado e á superficie uma bolsa de ar subtropical.

A presença de frio nos niveis altos, frontogenese e shear, que terá componente direccional nas zonas referidas a norte do rio Vouga, poderá originar sistemas convectivos localmente intensos, com capacidade de gerar ventos localmente fortes e mesmo alguma tromba de agua nas zonas a norte do Vouga.

Tambem é possivel a ocorrencia de granizo eprecipitação localmente forte ( 15-30mm/3h).


Aguardemos actualizações do ESTOFEX...na minha opinião continua a ser justificavel um nivel 1 ou um 2 fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2012 às 12:40)

O ECM continua a fazer-me sonhar, embora o seu trajecto seja um pouco estranho. A acontecer será mais um trajecto tipo "Vince", a rasar o Algarve e a entrar no sul de Espanha.

A previsão do NHC coloca a Nadine a virar para leste e não para oeste como alguns modelos fazem.

Agora que o ECM coloca a Nadine no Algarve, porque razão o ECM é errático, epá deixem-me sonhar, por enquanto sonhar ainda não se paga imposto.  Se não vier logo afogo as minhas mágoas, se vier danço kuduru. 

Importante, é que amanhã poderá chover qualquer coisita, talvez faça trabalhar o pluviómetro, que há mais de 4 meses não trabalha.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2012 às 12:45)

É óbvio que o ECMWF anda à "nora" nesta situação e que não tem fiabilidade nenhuma, o que é o pior cenário em termos de precipitação aqui para o sul. Oxalá este modelo tivesse alguma razão neste cenário. 

Bom, temos agora uma frente este fim de semana que no geral será boa (Algarve no vai não vai como aliás já aqui foi dito), depois Quarta-feira uma outra frente que mais uma vez será razoável a boa mas outra vez o Algarve a ver chuviscos. Curioso, ou não, é ver a intensificação dessa frente(segundo o GFS) ao passar no golfo Cádiz resultando numa boa rega para o Sul de Espanha. Bom já é algo de habitual.


----------



## Paula (22 Set 2012 às 14:04)

O IM já tratou de colocar o Norte e Centro do País em alerta amarelo, em grande parte devido ao vento e chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2012 às 14:12)

Paula disse:


> O IM já tratou de colocar o Norte e Centro do País em alerta amarelo, em grande parte devido ao vento e chuva.



Em grande parte devido ao vento sim, mas devido à precipitação é o parâmetro onde há menos distritos sob esse aviso, 3: Viana, Braga e Porto.

*Vento (litoral - 70km/h):* Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria.
*
Vento (terras altas - 90km/h):* Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra e Castelo Branco.

*Agitação Marítima (4 a 5m):* Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria.

*Precipitação (períodos de chuva passando a regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes):* Viana do Castelo, Braga e Porto.

Aviso amarelo em todos os parâmetros.


----------



## Paula (22 Set 2012 às 14:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em grande parte devido ao vento sim, mas devido à precipitação é o parâmetro onde há menos distritos sob esse aviso, 3: Viana, Braga e Porto.
> 
> *Vento (litoral - 70km/h):* Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria.
> *
> ...




Sim, penso que pode dizer-se que o Litoral Norte é o que vai levar mais com um "pouco de tudo".


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 14:50)

Pois mais uma vez deve ser o norte a levar com a animação toda e chuva que tanta falta faz no sul


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2012 às 14:51)

Todos vão levar com a chuva. Embora o Norte saia beneficiado, a nossa zona de Lisboa e Setúbal vai levar com uma boa rega com vento e possivel trovoada.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 15:08)

Mas só pra perguntar, a frente parece que se encontra bastante degradada e com pouca convecção!?! ou ela ainda vai de fortalecer?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2012 às 15:25)

Pessoalmente já larguei os modelos, não se entendem nos cenários modelados, tanta diversidade e discordância estava-me a por maluco. Vou seguir toda a situação por satélite.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Set 2012 às 15:39)

Mas dá para perceber se já existe actividade eléctrica na frente?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Set 2012 às 16:13)

Boas.
Parece que finalmente vamos ter alguma precipitaçao digna desse nome principalmente no Norte.Aliás na minha zona(Felgueiras) deverá ser um Domingo animado com bastante precipitaçao e vento.Para já o ceu esta bastante nublado por nuvens altas e o vento é moderado mas por vezes já sopra com alguma intensidade.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Set 2012 às 16:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> Parece que finalmente vamos ter alguma precipitaçao digna desse nome principalmente no Norte.Aliás na minha zona(Felgueiras) deverá ser um Domingo animado com bastante precipitaçao e vento.Para já o ceu esta bastante nublado por nuvens altas e o vento é moderado mas por vezes já sopra com alguma intensidade.



Boa tarde Meteofan,

O vento que sopra neste momento não é nada comparado com o que vem mais para a frente (Principalmente amanhã Domingo c/ vento de SW): 

Bem podemos dizer que Braga e toda a região do Minho vai levar com uma rega decente para não dizer "excelente" de forma a minimizar os efeitos da seca.    

A final de contas já entramos oficialmente no Outono as 14H49 UTC (15H49 Hora local) e acho que a estação vai começar em grande neste cantinho de Portugal....

Um bem-haja a todos os Meteoloucos....


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2012 às 17:17)

Bom em relação aos modelos pouco ou nada de novo a acrescentar, pois nestas runs das 12h, o GFS, NOGAPS e o Hirlam mandam a depressão para o meio do Atlântico, e nós ficariamos mercê do cavado a Noroeste que daria boa precipitação a Norte e Centro mas que prejudicaria claramente o Algarve.

o ECm das 00h é de sonho para o Algarve, mas que não passa de um sonho pois cheira-me que todos os modelos nesta run vão convergir para o mesmo cenário: prevalência do cavado a Noroeste e a NADINE a ir parar para o meio do atlântico.
Eu fico doido como é que o ECM consegue ver uma depressão a Noroeste a conseguir puxar uma depressão (NADINE) bem a Oeste da Madeira. Não tem nexo nenhum .... a NADINE teria que estar praticamente em cima da Madeira.

Tenho a certeza que o ECM vai dar uma volta de 180º nesta run das 12h, infelizmente... pois alguém tem que ceder 

EDIT: o UKMO junta-se ao mesmo cenário, será que o ECM vai continuar na sua casmurrice, ou irá ceder. Eu tenho a certeza que vai ceder dado que a sua previsão não tem qualquer sentido ....


----------



## David sf (22 Set 2012 às 17:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom em relação aos modelos pouco ou nada de novo a acrescentar, pois nestas runs das 12h, o GFS, NOGAPS e o Hirlam mandam a depressão para o meio do Atlântico, e nós ficariamos mercê do cavado a Noroeste que daria boa precipitação a Norte e Centro mas que prejudicaria claramente o Algarve.
> 
> o ECm das 00h é de sonho para o Algarve, mas que não passa de um sonho pois cheira-me que todos os modelos nesta run vão convergir para o mesmo cenário: prevalência do cavado a Noroeste e a NADINE a ir parar para o meio do atlântico.
> Eu fico doido como é que o ECM consegue ver uma depressão a Noroeste a conseguir puxar uma depressão (NADINE) bem a Oeste da Madeira. Não tem nexo nenhum .... a NADINE teria que estar praticamente em cima da Madeira.
> ...



Nem sequer se pode dizer que haverá recuo, uma vez que o ensemble do ECMWF nunca corroborou a saída operacional. De qualquer modo a run das 12z do GFS é aceitável para o Algarve, com cerca de 20 mm na quarta-feira (se bem que a Andaluzia fique com a melhor parte):


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2012 às 17:30)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas só pra perguntar, a frente parece que se encontra bastante degradada e com pouca convecção!?! ou ela ainda vai de fortalecer?



Não me parece degradada, até tem boa actividade convectiva para já.









Rainstorm disse:


> Mas dá para perceber se já existe actividade eléctrica na frente?



Sim, existe alguma, vamos ver como se aguenta ao aproximar de Portugal continental, mas existem boas chances de trovoada, tanto na frente fria desta madrugada, como depois na oclusão que afectará amanhã mais tarde o NW.






Chance de trovoada amanhã segundo GFS:


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2012 às 18:37)

As actualizações das 12z para a situação de amanhã manteem-se identicas, por isso mantem-se a ideia do post anterior.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*Médio e longo prazo-*

Para o inicio da proxima semana, após a passagem da perturbação de amanhã, os modelos colocam uma nova depressão a oeste da Irlanda, que continuará a interagir com um cavado muito extenso a oeste de Africa.

Esse cavado a oeste de Africa interagirá com uma onda tropical que já se está a formar sobre o sahel, e que sairá para o Atlantico nas proximidades de Cabo Verde.

Tambem o ciclone Nadine, que nas proximas 48-72horas poderá recuperar alguma intensidade, se encontrará emerso neste grande cavado, e ajudará a  manter um fluxo de ar muito instavel de origem tropical profunda que deverá ser arrastado até á região da RAM-Canárias, causando alguns agueceiros por vezes fortes nesses locais.

É muitissimo complicado antever o comportamento de tal gigantesca e complexa perturbação, mas qualquer um chega á conclusão que será um factor a ter em conta e uma importante fonte de instabilidade e inconsistencia nos modelos dada a dificuldade em prever o comportamento exato.

QUALQUER pequena mudança poderá atirar a Nadine ou toda a massar de ar tropical para norte, originando um importante agravamento do estado do tempo durante praticamente toda a semana, por outro lado...um desvio no sentido oposto pode resultar numa semana com tempo seco e solarengo.

Sat visivel actual e previsão para 24h da vorticidade e geopotencial aos 500hpa:


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde!!

Estive a ver no site do IM e aqui no litoral norte vamos ter ventos de 70 km/h e nas terras altas ventos de 90 km/h e eu pergunto se vai haver probabilidade de haver tornados já que vamos ter chuva forte e vento forte?

 É muito importante saber se esta frente trará "tornados", eu estou a perguntar porque ontem de manhã ouve um "tornado" perto de Aveiro , segundo relatos de alguns membros deste fórum(Seguimento Litoral Norte) e não era suposto existir qualquer fenómeno de instabilidade ontem, quer dizer foi uma surpresa.

Por isso, amanhã, como vai ser um dia com maior instabilidade ,com ventos fortes e chuva forte eu acho que poderá haver "tornados",por favor eu precisava que os membros do fórum me dissessem alguma coisa em relação a este assunto, pelo que só se consegue prever um tornado com 15 minutos de antecedência, de resto só dá para prever com probabilidades(0 a 100%).


----------



## DRC (22 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!
> 
> Estive a ver no site do IM e aqui no litoral norte vamos ter ventos de 70 km/h e nas terras altas ventos de 90 km/h e eu pergunto se vai haver probabilidade de haver tornados já que vamos ter chuva forte e vento forte?
> 
> ...



O que ocorreu ontem não foi um tornado certamente mas sim um dust devil ou algo do género e quanto à previsão de tornados para amanhã, parece-me muito improvável. Vamos ter alguns aguaceiros que poderão ser localmente mais intensos e com algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes como é normal neste tipo de situações, mas tornados é pouco provável. A situação da próxima madrugada deverá ser totalmente normal, o que poderá representar algum "perigo" será a ocorrência de algum aguaceiro que localmente seja mais intenso e que dado que já não chove "como deve ser" há bastante tempo e que o solo se encontra muito seco e solto possam ocorrer algumas inundações.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2012 às 19:59)

E mais do que previsivel o ECM colou-se ao GFS, como tem sido algo habitual neste mês, e assim sendo teremos o deslocamento da NADINE para oeste, afastando-se da Madeira e também do alcance do cavado de Noroeste.
Resta esperar que aqui para o Algarve na Quarta Feira renda alguma coisa ....

O que vale ainda é o JMA para alegrar a malta 

Mais um sonho, para ser tirado no dia de amanhã ....


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 20:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoalmente já larguei os modelos, não se entendem nos cenários modelados, tanta diversidade e discordância estava-me a por maluco. Vou seguir toda a situação por satélite.



Já somos 2, neste momento vou apostar no Satélie e por um pouco de parte os modelos! ...

De facto, o ECm das 00h era muito bom para o algarve e a run das 12z do GFS é aceitável para o Algarve, com cerca de 20 mm para quarta-feira, a ver vamos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Aurélio disse:


> E mais do que previsivel o ECM colou-se ao GFS, como tem sido algo habitual neste mês, e assim sendo teremos o deslocamento da NADINE para oeste, afastando-se da Madeira e também do alcance do cavado de Noroeste.
> Resta esperar que aqui para o Algarve na Quarta Feira renda alguma coisa ....
> 
> O que vale ainda é o JMA para alegrar a malta
> ...



Só o nosso JMA para alegrarmos. 

Quanto ao ECM para 4ªfeira. "existe uma linha que separa da chuva forte da chuva fraca, ou seja essa linha está no Algarve", ou seja a norte e a sul bastante precipitação e o Algarve está no meio.


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 20:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só o nosso JMA para alegrarmos.
> 
> Quanto ao ECM para 4ªfeira. "existe uma linha que separa da chuva forte da chuva fraca, ou seja essa linha está no Algarve", ou seja a norte e a sul bastante precipitação e o Algarve está no meio.




Também já tinha reparado nisso vizinho, estamos mesmo no meio da divisória! Temos de ter paciência e esperar...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Set 2012 às 20:58)

Também vou deixar de olhar para os modelos por estes dias...
O pessoal do Norte com quem trabalho ali para os lados da serra do Caldeirão já me perguntam: " Então mas isto nunca chove aqui?...Quando foi a última vez que choveu por estes lados?" e eu respondo..."chuva o que é isso?"


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Set 2012 às 21:07)

Então desfez-se tudo ? o.o


----------



## lismen (22 Set 2012 às 21:09)

ora boa noite a todos tenho uma duvida existe um ponto vermelho neste momento no radar no mar será que chega a terra... pela direçao parece que vem para a zona de lisboa.


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 21:17)

lismen disse:


> ora boa noite a todos tenho uma duvida existe um ponto vermelho neste momento no radar no mar será que chega a terra... pela direçao parece que vem para a zona de lisboa.



É questão de esperar e ir seguindo o radar do IM para ver qual é a sua direção. Pelo facto de ser tão pequeno parece-me que se vai degradar antes de chegar a terra...


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Set 2012 às 21:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só o nosso JMA para alegrarmos.
> 
> Quanto ao ECM para 4ªfeira. "existe uma linha que separa da chuva forte da chuva fraca, ou seja essa linha está no Algarve", ou seja a norte e a sul bastante precipitação e o Algarve está no meio.



Não querendo contradizer o algarvio1980 mas acho um pouco bizarro este lamento... porque não olhaste para esse memsmo modelo para o dia seguinte?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

o GFS dá o mesmo.

Não sou oriundo do Algarve mas o melhor para esssa região é Não ter chuva forte já. há imensos solos fragilizados pelos incêndios.
Que chova, sim ! mas devagarinho 

Se calhar há uma diferença de perspectivas. Há pessoas que estão a escrever que se tirou tudo, que a sua região pouco leva.... eu lembro ano passado em que não choveu até 20 e tal de outubro!
Eu gosto de ver o copo meio cheio. É melhor!
vamos ter água. Faz muita falta.

abraço amigo e fim de off-topic para mim.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2012 às 21:59)

Stormm disse:


> É questão de esperar e ir seguindo o radar do IM para ver qual é a sua direção. Pelo facto de ser tão pequeno parece-me que se vai degradar antes de chegar a terra...



A mancha vermelha já se degradou, agora está laranja e amarelo. Acertastes!!!


----------



## aqpcb (22 Set 2012 às 22:46)

Stormm disse:


> É questão de esperar e ir seguindo o radar do IM para ver qual é a sua direção. Pelo facto de ser tão pequeno parece-me que se vai degradar antes de chegar a terra...



Segundo a radar das 22 44 esta até a formar-se outra célula e a que existia esta a intensificar-se


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 23:18)

aqpcb disse:


> Segundo a radar das 22 44 esta até a formar-se outra célula e a que existia esta a intensificar-se




Tal como referi, é questão de esperar e ir seguindo o radar do IM para ver o seu ponto de intensificação/direção.
Ainda está bem longe de entrar pela zona de Lisboa e até lá chegar (se chegar) poderá já chegar fraca sem força nenhuma ou então se eu estiver errado poderá intensificar-se, quem sabe!


----------



## lismen (22 Set 2012 às 23:25)

Tenho esperança nesta frente que esta no mar vamos la ver


----------



## sandgrain (22 Set 2012 às 23:30)

Será que chega cá com intensidade?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2012 às 23:32)

A cada run que passa é uma machadada na chuva aqui para o Algarve ....


----------



## Stormm (23 Set 2012 às 00:00)

Aurélio disse:


> A cada run que passa é uma machadada na chuva aqui para o Algarve ....



Infelizmente tenho de concordar ...


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 19:52)

Há possibilidade de trovoada para esta noite aqui no norte litoral?


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2012 às 20:14)

supercell disse:


> Há possibilidade de trovoada para esta noite aqui no norte litoral?



Não!!


----------



## supercell (23 Set 2012 às 20:17)

Ainda tinha algumas esperanças, visto que estamos rodeados por nuvens ameaçadoras...


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Set 2012 às 20:21)

Boas!
Tenho andado um pouco afastado, mas agora que começam aquelas que são as estações que mais gosto, cá estou eu.
Tenho esta questão a colocar, notei que os meteogramas por localidade não estão disponíveis, pelo menos no meu browser, já não existem ou é problema meu?
Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 20:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho andado um pouco afastado, mas agora que começam aquelas que são as estações que mais gosto, cá estou eu.
> Tenho esta questão a colocar, notei que os meteogramas por localidade não estão disponíveis, pelo menos no meu browser, já não existem ou é problema meu?
> Obrigado



Bem-vindo de volta! 

Existe sim, tens aqui o link http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

Se entrares em http://www.meteopt.com, clicas em previsão e depois tens os vários modelos e tens meteogramas portugal


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2012 às 12:46)

Bom dia, 

Em relação aos modelos parece que houve algumas alterações nos modelos provocando mais incerteza nos próximos dias em especial no que ás regiões do sul diz respeito.

Assim sendo no dia de amanhã, teremos uma frente fria que atravessará o território de Norte para sul, mas que não chegará aparentemente ao Algarve. Essa precipitação de acordo com as ultimas runs, não chegará ao Algarve. No final do dia de amanhã deverá dar, ou não, para ver as nuvens de chuva passarem a sul do Algarve.

No dia Quarta Feira começam as incertezas, dado que aparenta que a frente fria, fica algures perdida no Alentejo, enquanto que a sul do Algarve passaria alguma precipitação. Contudo seja como for a precipatação prevista não passaria de moderada.

Na Quinta Feira existe enorme incerteza nos modelos, causando sobretudo pelo modelo ECM e GEM, que indica uma pequena depressão que se formaria a Norte das Canárias e que romaria para Norte ou para Nordeste, o que tanto pode atirar pelo menos a precipitação para o Sotavento algarvio ou então toda a chuva para a Andaluzia.

Para o dia Quinta, a precipitação prevista nos modelos poderia ser forte, e no caso do ECM e GEM poderia ficar algo estacionária até ao dia de Sexta.

Muita, muita incerteza ainda nos modelos ....


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2012 às 13:40)

Efectivamente, Aurélio.

Surgiu nos modelos e ensembles a hipotese de haver um impulso no jet gerado pela depressão na Irlanda em conjunto com uma ciclogenese na Terra Nova.

Esse impulso criaria uma short-wave que poderia ampliar o nosso cavado para SW, interagindo com uma massa de ar tropical impelida desde uma onda tropical ao longo dos ultimos dias, pela Nadine e por uma ULL a sudoeste das Canárias.

Se tal ocorrer podem haver varios cenários, os mais extremos,  dependendo da força da Nadine, chegam a empurra-la a ela e a toda aquela carga de ar tropical para norte, o que daria num evento de precipitação, trovoada e vento muito significativo.
Para esse cenário temos por exemplo o modelo dinamico tropical LBAR e mais umas 3 ou 4 perturbações do GEFS.

O cenário mais tranquilo e mediano seria apenas que o cavado ampliasse um pouco de modo a interagir mais calmamente com o ar tropical, gerando precipitações generosas mas normais pelo sul de Pt e Andaluzia.

Desde ontem que se tem vindo a aprofundar esta hipotese...acompanharemos com toda a atenção o evoluir das proxima saidas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2012 às 15:12)

stormy disse:


> Efectivamente, Aurélio.
> 
> Surgiu nos modelos e ensembles a hipotese de haver um impulso no jet gerado pela depressão na Irlanda em conjunto com uma ciclogenese na Terra Nova.
> 
> ...



Stormy, ainda bem que falaste nos emsembles porque eu vi a run das 06 do GFS e só coloca 3 mm, mas fui ver os emsembles e parece-me que a run do GFS foi muito fraquita, mesmo os emsembles da run das 00 do GFS, alguns membros indicam bastante precipitação. Quanto ao ECM coloca bastante precipitação na manhã de 5ªfeira, entre 25 a 50 mm entre as 06 e as 18 h. Vamos ver, o evoluir da situação.

Só acho uma coisa estranha, na direcção do vento, segundo o ECM será de nordeste/norte.


----------



## stormy (24 Set 2012 às 15:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só acho uma coisa estranha, na direcção do vento, segundo o ECM será de nordeste/norte.



Ciclogenese no Golfo de Cadiz


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2012 às 15:26)

stormy disse:


> Ciclogenese no Golfo de Cadiz



Obrigado Stormy. Achei estranho o facto da precipitação relacionada com a direcção do vento, normalmente é mais SE, S, SW e W, quando chove mais.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2012 às 15:29)

Se o vento no Sotavento for de Norte ou Nordeste, esqueçam a chuva ... caso seja de sul, então podem contar com muita precipitação porque quer dizer que a depressão entra por aqui e não pelo Golfo de Cadiz ... mas creio que não vale a pena alimentar grandes esperanças.

Fiquei a saber á pouco que no Aeroporto de Faro ontem nem sequer existe registo de precipitação ...


----------



## Stormm (24 Set 2012 às 17:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Se o vento no Sotavento for de Norte ou Nordeste, esqueçam a chuva ... caso seja de sul, então podem contar com muita precipitação porque quer dizer que a depressão entra por aqui e não pelo Golfo de Cadiz ... mas creio que não vale a pena alimentar grandes esperanças.
> 
> Fiquei a saber á pouco que no Aeroporto de Faro ontem nem sequer existe registo de precipitação ...



Concerteza, o favoravel para nós é o vento soprar do quadrante Sul para as nossas esperanças em relação á chuva se concretizarem, caso contrário vai tudo por "água abaixo"...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2012 às 17:44)

A cada run que passa é uma matança na chuva aqui para o Algarve, mais uma run mais um desastre ..... aguardemos por Outubro.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Set 2012 às 18:16)

Mas parece que Outubro vai começar com tempo seco e mais ameno!?!


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2012 às 19:12)

Será que amanhã teremos trovoada?


----------



## ruka (24 Set 2012 às 19:26)

supercell disse:


> Será que amanhã teremos trovoada?



é possivel, existe algum cape na frente... mas normalmente não acontece trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas parece que Outubro vai começar com tempo seco e mais ameno!?!



Por isso é que disse Outubro e não inicio de Outubro porque a primeira metade de Outubro costuma ter um comportamento bastante diferente da segunda metade em que normalmente a 1ª metade é quente e mais seca e a 2ª metade é mais fria e húmida (chuvosa).

Mas este ano não sei, as previsões sazonais apontam para um inicio de Outono, quente mas chuvoso ou bastante chuvoso ao mesmo tempo, mas não vejo nada disso a medio e longo prazo.

Quando saírem as sazonais de Outubro é que podemos ter melhores certezas, no que ao Outono e Inverno diz respeito, isto porque o verdadeiro Outono começa a  metade de Outubro e neste momento estamos na parte de transição.

Por isso calma ..


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2012 às 10:38)

A frente hoje em principio não será muito activa..mas os modelos preveem a possibilidade de ocorrer bastante precipitação orografica nos pontos altos quer do interior norte e centro quer na serra Algarvia.

Na possibilidade da haver convecção embebida, esta não será muito profunda, pois não há instabilidade termodinamica suficiente.
No entanto, dado os valores elevados de agua precipitavel, especialmente na região centro e sul, e tambem o shear forte associado a  um fluxo intenso na média e alta troposfera, qualquer célula embebida poderá gerar periodos de chuva moderada a forte e algumas rajadas de vento naordem dos 40 a 60km.h.

No extremo NW, em regime pós frontal, há um periodo com condições para convecção mais intensa a partir das 18h de hoje até ás 06h de amanhã, com a possibilidade de trovoadas dispersas, moderadas, podem ser acompanhadas de algum granizo especialmente na faixa litoral ( Aveiro-Porto-Vila do conde-Caminha).


A frente completará a passagem pelo pais na manhã de amanhã, e começará a interagir com uma pluma de ar tropical sobre o Golfo de Cadiz, assim como com uma short-wave em estrangulamento procedente de SW.
Esta interacção reforçará as condições dinamicas e é possivel que haja um reforçar da actividade da frente.
A posição da região de maior instabilidade será a S/SE do Algarve, mas é possivel que uma porção do sul do Algarve e faixa terminal da bacia do Guadiana consigam alguma chuva eventualmente moderada ao longo do fim da manhã e inicio da tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2012 às 12:41)

Quanto ao Algarve, os modelos estão confusos. Começando pelo GFS que coloca 3 mm durante os próximos dias, deve ser o modelo que coloca menos precipitação nesta zona onde resido. Já o ECM coloca uma boa rega principalmente na 5ªfeira e mesmo para os dias seguintes. Já o Hirlam coloca alguma precipitação, mesmo a rasar o Algarve, mas também afecta o sotavento algarvio. O GEM também coloca a par do ECM uma boa rega.

Tudo está dependente da posição da depressão no Golfo de Cádiz, só mesmo na altura se saberá. No passado, já fomos surpreendidos com estas depressões, o ano passado em Novembro uma depressão a sul do Algarve rendeu 57 mm e nada estava previsto nos modelos.

Estamos na posíção de vermos algo ou passar tudo ao lado. Mas o Hirlam, ECM e o GEM estão bastante razoáveis, já o GFS é talvez o mais pessimista. Mesmo no domingo, o GFS dava 0.2 mm para aqui, o ECM dava 2 mm e o ECM acertou. 

A previsão da AEMET também é bastante animadora para 5ªfeira:

*PRECIPITACIONES LOCALMENTE FUERTES O PERSISTENTES EN EL SUROESTE
 PENINSULAR Y BALEARES.*


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 12:56)

Boa tarde,

Alguém pode informar-me se das previsões para a Madeira, pois no IM dá previsao de aguaceiros mas pelo que vejo nos modelos será peridos de chuva moderada.

Obrigada.


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 12:58)

neste momento disseram-me que ja chove bem pela camacha


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 13:48)

marco_antonio disse:


> neste momento disseram-me que ja chove bem pela camacha





A Camacha é um local onde costuma chover bem...até podes confirmar em posts anteriores colocados pelo Hgois no topico da Madeira /Açores.


Quanto as previsões para hoje e amanhã tenho algumas duvidas em relaçao aos modelos pois uns colocam mais precipitação de que outros...

Tenho um Colega do IM que disse me que ia receber a atualizaçao das previsoes


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 18:39)

A run das 12h do Hirlam é bastante óptimista para a região sul. 







O canadiano GEM segue os mesmos passos.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Só o GFS e o WRF (meteogalicia) não vêm a depressão. 
A questão é se o WRF é inicializado com os dados do GFS e fica "contaminado" pelo mesmo.
Interessante.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Set 2012 às 19:14)

Pois, eu tenho-me guiado pelo GFS e não vê nada. O que vem aí ?


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2012 às 19:22)

Pois eu diria exactamente ao contrário, em que apenas o ECM, GEM e o Meso-Escalar HIRLAM vêem  a depressão !

Alguém terá que ceder ......


----------



## Stormm (25 Set 2012 às 20:12)

Ainda está tudo um pouco confuso, a run das 12h do Hirlam é favoravel aqui para a região do Sul embora ache que ainda seja um pouco cedo para saber o que virá, pelo menos na minha perspetiva. 

Quanto ao que o algarvio1980 falou estou de acordo pois estamos mesmo na faixa entre o "apanhar e o passar", ou seja, tanto podemos levar com chuva como podemos ve-la passar-nos ao lado..
Vamos esperar que o Hirlam, ECM e o GEM acertem, dado que são os mais favoraveis...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2012 às 20:41)

A run das 12h do ECM  em termos de pressão nada d novo, mas em termos de precipitação não indica qualquer indicação de precipitação forte mas sim precipitação dispersa, tanto para o dia de Quinta como para Sexta, portanto de acordo com a previsão descritiva.

Amanhã pode aumentar mais a precipitação ou então tirar toda ... ambos os cenários podem ainda ser altamente prováveis.


----------



## Stormm (25 Set 2012 às 20:53)

Aurélio disse:


> A run das 12h do ECM  em termos de pressão nada d novo, mas em termos de precipitação não indica qualquer indicação de precipitação forte mas sim precipitação dispersa, tanto para o dia de Quinta como para Sexta, portanto de acordo com a previsão descritiva.
> 
> Amanhã pode aumentar mais a precipitação ou então tirar toda ... ambos os cenários podem ainda ser altamente prováveis.



Como se costuma dizer: *ou oito ou oitenta!* 
A ver vamos...


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2012 às 21:02)

Atenções viradas para a Região Autonoma da Madeira.

Já nas proximas horas a aproximação de um sistema frontal de fraca actividade deverá causar alguma chuva fraca.
Ao longo da noite um cavado complexo, com varios lobos de vorticidade associados, deverá mergulhar para NW/W da RAM, inestabilizando drasticamente a região frontal.

Á superficie há um transporte de uma massa de ar Tropical muito rica em humidade.

Os factores dinamicos preponderantes são:

-Entrada brusca de ar anormalmente frio em altura, com CAPE/LI em rápido aumento.

-Shear, moderado a forte, com o posicionamento do jet a descer a oeste para muito perto da RAM.

-Divergencia em altura, assim como forçamento/frontogenese.

-SST acima do normal ( energia latente).

-Helicidade e vorticidade acrescidos por uma  rotação do sentido do vento com a altitude.

-Duração do evento, que será de pelo menos 36 a 48h já que o cavado estrangulará numa cut-off que depois lentamente será arrastado para NE.

Tendo em conta isto preve-se uma atmosfera muito instavel, com movimentos generalizados de ascensão, e uma grande eficiencia na precipitação.
A ocorrencia de precipitação localmente muito forte ( até ou localmente acima de 50mm/3h), favorece a formação de plumas de ar frio descendente que pode assistir á formação de sistemas convectivos mesoecalares.

Tambem as caracteristicas dinamicas são favoraveis a trombas de agua e rajadas de vento intenso, especialmente na dianteira das células ( gust fronts).

Com o tempo a convecção pode-se organizar em segmentos lineares ( storm training) que podem gerar precipitação escessiva e concentrada, exacerbada pelo terreno montanhoso da Ilha da Madeira, tal como uma transferencia vertical de alguma energia associada aos ventos fortes em altura.

....

*Justificação para o aviso Laranja que lancei no tópico*


Para alem do padrão atmosferico ser favoravel a fenomenos com alguma severidade a nivel local, a meu ver os eventuais perigos deste episódio podem ser potenciados devido ás condições actuais da Ilha da Madeira, que foi afectada por graves incendios que desestabilizaram os solos e as vertentes, alem de dificultarem a infiltração e gestão da escorrencia superficial.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2012 às 21:07)

stormy disse:


> Atenções viradas para a Região Autonoma da Madeira.
> 
> Já nas proximas horas a aproximação de um sistema frontal de fraca actividade deverá causar alguma chuva fraca.
> Ao longo da noite um cavado complexo, com varios lobos de vorticidade associados, deverá mergulhar para NW/W da RAM, inestabilizando drasticamente a região frontal.
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação exaustiva, me imagino quanto demorou construir esse raciocínio foi uma bela analise!!! estaremos atentos...


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 21:24)

Boa noite ,

Stormy essa previsão é para toda a ilha ou mais na costa sul ou norte?

confesso que fiquei um pouco assutado com o que li pois quando verifiquei os modelos não vi nada que indicasse esse cenário


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2012 às 21:45)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Stormy essa previsão é para toda a ilha ou mais na costa sul ou norte?
> 
> confesso que fiquei um pouco assutado com o que li pois quando verifiquei os modelos não vi nada que indicasse esse cenário



Para a RAM..toda.
Estes eventos convectivos são dificeis de prever...os modelos geralmente "espalham" as precipitações pelos pontos da malha e fazem inferições grosseiras para as areas entre os pontos...logo, é impossivel saber ao certo onde vão passar as células, o modelo só sabe que vão andar ali pelo meio.

O que quero dizer é que isto não vai afectar a ilha toda ao mesmo tempo e durante as proximas 36h seguidas..vai ser o vai-e-vem..

Não é o fim do mundo..


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 21:46)

stormy disse:


> Para a RAM..toda.



obrigada


----------



## jonhfx (25 Set 2012 às 21:52)

stormy disse:


> Para a RAM..toda(...)
> O que quero dizer é que isto não vai afectar a ilha toda ao mesmo tempo e durante as proximas 36h seguidas..vai ser o vai-e-vem..
> 
> Não é o fim do mundo..


Que venha ela. A seca ainda é um problema muito grave. Espero que isto já consiga meter alguma agua nas nascentes.


----------



## marco_antonio (25 Set 2012 às 22:02)

bela análise Stormy ehehe esperemos que se confirme thanks


----------



## icewoman (25 Set 2012 às 22:08)

Desde que nao cause danos de maior...especialmente humanos.

Entenda-se por isto que acabei de dizer ,as pessoas que vivem em locais de risco e em habitacoes sem condicoes.


----------



## supercell (25 Set 2012 às 22:27)

Para amanhã podemos esperar uma diminuição da precipitação, passando a regime de aguaceiros e uma ligeira subida de temperatura, certo?

P.s:. Será que depois de uma "pausa" ao longo da semana, volte a haver chuva a partir do fim de semana?


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Nesta run do GFS houve meia aproximação ao ECM !


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2012 às 23:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta run do GFS houve meia aproximação ao ECM !



Já aparece a depressão a sul do Algarve. Coloca também precipitação algo idêntico ao Hirlam e ao ECM. O vento já não será de norte/nordeste como os modelos previam, mas agora é de leste. Até pode nascer alguma célula mais perto da costa algarvia e dar mais alguma chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2012 às 23:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já aparece a depressão a sul do Algarve. Coloca também precipitação algo idêntico ao Hirlam e ao ECM. O vento já não será de norte/nordeste como os modelos previam, mas agora é de leste. Até pode nascer alguma célula mais perto da costa algarvia e dar mais alguma chuva.



Pequenas oscilações na posição dessa depressão deverão dar enormes variações  na quantidade de precipitação ....
Quinta parece quase fora de questão ver alguma coisa, resta esperar por Sexta Feira


----------



## Agreste (25 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Alguma expectativa mas o ECM coloca quase tudo em Cadiz e na serra de Ronda... novamente espectáculo no mar...


----------



## Stormm (25 Set 2012 às 23:20)

Agreste disse:


> Alguma expectativa mas o ECM coloca quase tudo em Cadiz e na serra de Ronda... novamente espectáculo no mar...



Existe sempre a probabilidade de alguma célula se formar e atingir o sul do algarve com alguma intensidade que poderá trazer a tal desejada  !


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 12:21)

O Hirlam na run das 06 cava mais a depressão junto ao Algarve, chegando aos 997 hpa, enquanto na run das 00 a sua pressão era de 1005 hpa.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Set 2012 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Hirlam na run das 06 cava mais a depressão junto ao Algarve, chegando aos 997 hpa, enquanto na run das 00 a sua pressão era de 1005 hpa.



esse cavamento é brutal mas um extremo. Não me cheira.

o fascinante é que a 48h de distância os modelos têm outputs diferentes. o WRF da meteogalicia não vê a depressão. O GFS idem mas o ECMWF vê e de forma continuada.

a 48h de distância...


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Set 2012 às 14:10)

tal como o Stormy tinha avisado.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Funchal&Option=Interior&content_id=2792457


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 15:20)

*Previsão do IM*



> *Previsão para 5ª feira, 27 de setembro de 2012*
> 
> *REGIÃO SUL*:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> ...



Interessante, esta previsão do IM. Com vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Set 2012 às 15:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão do IM*
> 
> 
> 
> Interessante, esta previsão do IM. Com vento moderado a forte de sul.



Não é de estranhar. Eles seguem o ECMWF, pelo que percebo. A questão é que o GFS vê uma perturbação mas não chegaa formar a depressão.
Olha... vamos ver. Note-se que ninguém prevê inundações ou coisas do género mas que os aguaceiros até podem ser "energéticos" ... ai isso podem.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2012 às 17:43)

Bem, parece que esta última saída dos GFS já coloca a depressão a SW do Algarve, embora não tão cavada como o ECMWF. Resultado, a precipitação para a madrugada do dia 28 aumentou, pelo menoes no meteograma para Lagoa, que tem agora 21,7mm, ao contrário do anterior, que metia cerca de 5mm apenas. O sotavento é que poderá levar com mais chuva ainda.

Vamos ver como as coisas vão ficar afinal. Basta ali uma pequena alteração na depressão para ficarmos a seco... ou então "debaixo de água". Vamos aguardar...


----------



## supercell (26 Set 2012 às 18:12)

O Norte será afectado pela instabilidade?


----------



## ruka (26 Set 2012 às 18:53)

supercell disse:


> O Norte será afectado pela instabilidade?



não... apenas nebulosidade na 6ªfeira


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2012 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,

Olhando aos modelos penso que o ECM anda a precisar de "óculos" este ano, pois é único que consegue ver chuva no dia de amanhã.

Todos os modelos indicam apenas "alguma" chuva no Sul na Sexta Feira  

Digamos que a previsão descritiva do IM assenta que nem uma luva para Sexta Feira, e  tenho a certeza que na run das 12h (se sair) não indicará qualquer chuva no dia de amanhã.

Já agora em relação aos modelos de previsão sazonal em especial aqueles que também apresenta a previsão mensal, que este ano pode ser o ano que levam um rotudo "soco" nas suas previsões pois neste momento todos os sinais apontam para um Outubro bem seco .....

Mas claro que isto ainda pode dar uma volta de 180º C


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Olhando aos modelos penso que o ECM anda a precisar de "óculos" este ano, pois é único que consegue ver chuva no dia de amanhã.
> 
> ...



Porque não pode chover já amanha no Sul?? com uma carta destas é impossível é não chover!!




Quanto a sexta podemos estar na calha para termos alguns aguaceiros que localmente podem trazer alguns problemas!!




Está já a muito poucas horas é difícil não se concretizar!!


----------



## Stormm (26 Set 2012 às 19:50)

miguel disse:


> Porque não pode chover já amanha no Sul?? com uma carta destas é impossível é não chover!!
> 
> 
> Quanto a sexta podemos estar na calha para termos alguns aguaceiros que localmente podem trazer alguns problemas!!
> ...



Passo a concordar, pois estava neste preciso momento a ver as cartas e será dificil não chover amanhã, embora o mais grosso possa vir só na Sexta-Feira, isto é, se realmente vier.


----------



## dASk (26 Set 2012 às 19:51)

pois e a julgar pelo radar do IM também não me parece que o Algarve escape incólume a isto! A meu ver a duvida é aqui a nossa zona


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2012 às 19:59)

Reparem na diferença entre os modelos amanhã do ECM e dos restantes modelos, e essa minima diferença faz toda diferença.
Outra coisa que noto é que o ECM mostra a depressão fazendo um movimento de digamos de sueste para noroeste, ficando em certa altura a oeste (nesta run ) ou a sudoeste noutras runs, de Portugal.

Tal movimento é que faz amanhã ocorrer precipitação no sul de Portugal, enquanto nos outros modelos esse movimento não acontece e vai no máximo para o sul de Espanha que pode ter bastantes problemas no dia de amanhã e de Sexta Feira.

Parece que me enganei e o ECM segue a mesma linha de pensamento .....


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Eu vejo o ECM a colocar entre 25 a 50 mm, amanhã entre 06h e as 18 h, no Algarve. 

O IM já lançou o aviso amarelo para amanhã no Algarve e a protecção civil já avisou para tomarem precauções.  Segundo a meteorologista na RTP, o vento começará de leste e vai rodando ao longo do dia para sul e tornar-se-à moderado a forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2012 às 20:10)

E para esta zona, quando volta a chover?


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2012 às 20:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu vejo o ECM a colocar entre 25 a 50 mm, amanhã entre 06h e as 18 h, no Algarve.
> 
> O IM já lançou o aviso amarelo para amanhã no Algarve e a protecção civil já avisou para tomarem precauções.  Segundo a meteorologista na RTP, o vento começará de leste e vai rodando ao longo do dia para sul e tornar-se-à moderado a forte.



Onde é que viste o aviso da protecção cívil, não consigo encontrar nada na NET !

Em termos de precipitação esta run confirma para quinta a previsão de precipitação que condiz para o Alerta amarelo dado pelo IM !
Para Sexta parece que foi retirada precipitação .... devido ao posicionamento da depressão estar constantemente a mudar.

Nem mesmo o Hirlam condiz com o ECM, não se compreende tanta indefinição nos modelos a um dia de distância 

para que teremos seguir pelo satélite e gritar " Anda para cá "


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 20:23)

*Chuva e vento nos próximos dois dias*

A previsão de chuva, vento e agitação marítima para os próximos dois dias levam a Protecção Civil a lançar um aviso à população, alertando para a possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano e ainda inundações de estruturas urbanas subterrâneas.

É esperado um agravamento das condições meteorológicas a partir da tarde de quinta-feira e em especial na região Sul do continente. A previsão aponta para aguaceiros moderados a fortes e a ondulação pode atingir os quatro metros. 

No comunicado, a Protecção Civil deixa alguns conselhos, como por exemplo, a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objectos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculo ao livre escoamento das águas e a adopção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias.

Devido à precipitação forte, o arquipélago da Madeira está esta quarta-feira sob aviso laranja do Instituto de Meteorologia. 

Fonte: Renascença


----------



## dASk (26 Set 2012 às 20:25)

*Protecção Civil alerta para chuva e ventos fortes em Portugal*

Portugal vai estar sujeito, esta quinta e sexta-feira, a condições climatéricas bastante adversas. O alerta é da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), que avisa a população para a ocorrência de forte precipitação, ventos fortes (acima dos 40 km/hora) e ondulação que pode atingir os quatro metros, com especial incidência no Sul de Portugal.

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...alerta-para-chuva-e-ventos-fortes-em-portugal


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Bem o radar mais parece que a chuva vem para esta região de Lisboa.


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Set 2012 às 21:23)

Parece certa a precipitação para o sul de Portugal que bem precisa dela.
Só estranho a discrepância entre o GFS e o ECM a tão pouco tempo de o evento acontecer. Se a Protecção Civil e o IM se baseassem no GFS haveria este alerta? Se calhar não.
Já agora alguém imagina até onde chegará a influência desta depressão a nível de precipitação? Zona de Setúbal? Lisboa?


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2012 às 22:20)

Bem, vendo a imagem de radar e comparando com a previsão dos modelos desta tarde, fica claríssimo qual é o que está a modelar bem a situação:






















Portanto, a balança pende claramente a favor do ECMWF, o sul do país que se prepare para uma boa chuvada nas próximas horas.


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Bom post, David. Tudo claro

Ainda mais bizarro é o GFS, na run que está a sair neste momento, insistir na negação dos factos que estamos a observar

Comparem a imagem do radar do IM que o David colocou com esta ...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mais!!! entre duas runs o gfs não se refinou em nada...


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Bom...pela Madeira a situação mais gravosa passou.

Um pouco mais cedo do que antecipava, e a parte mais activa está agora para sul do arquipelago, com células bem intensas...


Quanto ao sul, até á manhã de Sabado vive-se uma situação em que o nowcast será muito importante.

Penso que ás com as saidas das 00z ( ECMWF/HIRLAM, que teem mostrado muita competencia com este evento) teremos mais certezas de tudo, mas para já preocupa-me um pouco o conjunto de circunstancias que estão a ocorrer.

Por pequenas diferenças e ajustes poderemos ter um evento extremamente activo no que toca á chuva, quer na eventualidade de se formar uma depressão convectiva organizada ( como chegaram a mostrar o Hirlam e o ecm) ou de entrar de E/SE uma pluma de humidade com convecção embebida, dando em varias horas de bastante chuva.

Tambem a posição exata da depressão e o padrão de ventos pode tanto dar para um evento tranquilo ao nivel da convecção, como numa pequena mudança poderá ocorrer convecção mais intensa e organizada, com muita chuva e algum vento.

Portanto...é coisa para olhar com atenção para o sat/rad...já se sabe que nestas alturas do ano os eventos de SW são matreiros, porque há muita energia acumulada no oceano e mesmo em terra fruto do longo e solarengo Verão..


----------



## JAlves (26 Set 2012 às 23:25)

E o que se pode esperar deste evento para a Grande Lisboa? Algumas réstias, ou nem isso?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2012 às 23:47)

À parte qualquer consideração sobre se isto é o início de um outono muito chuvoso\instável, apraz-me verificar que quer seja no norte, no centro, no sul, na Madeira ou nos Açores, todos temos motivos para regozijo.
Temos tido animação e, ao que parece agora, a totalidade do território português è abrangida pelo mau tempo.

Parece então que já lá vai o "mau tempo"  da lamúrias e da "seca" climatológica que certas zonas viveram...

E com tudo isto quem ganha somos todos nós: emoção, possibilidade de aprendermos e partilharmos mais. O fórum renasce mais uma vez findo o verão!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 00:17)

Parece que esta entrada de Outono tem é sido terrivel para os modelos que andam com enorme dificuldade em fazer previsões correctas ao que parece até a 18 horas de distância.

Como já foi dito este sistema ainda tanto pode dar para um 8 ou 80, e por isso tal como disse o Stormy as próximas runs das 00h são cruciais ...


----------



## Stormm (27 Set 2012 às 00:22)

Vamos aguardar então pela rum das 00h e esperar que tenhamos sorte, tal como o Aurélio disse, tanto pode ser 8 como 80...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2012 às 08:58)

Stormm disse:


> Vamos aguardar então pela rum das 00h e esperar que tenhamos sorte, tal como o Aurélio disse, tanto pode ser 8 como 80...



Exacto! e ao que parece calhou-nos um 8, ou nem isso... não me parece que vá chover grande coisa no dia de hoje, e isto a avaliar pelo nowcasting.
Já no Sul de Espanha a história é outra e a avaliar pelas previsões do GFS, que agora parece-me mais correcto, a Espanha vai apanhar uma valente carga de água nestes dias, e Portugal fica a ver navios.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 09:15)

Se chover aqui, talvez uns 2 mm. O Aladdin não prevê nenhuma precipitação para o dia de hoje. Se não chover nada de significativo, Setembro será um mês extremamente seco por aqui, neste momento, não acredite que caia 20 mm para meter Setembro na média. Aqui, a nós calha-nos sempre a fava, a cereja vai toda para a Espanha, como sempre.

O GFS coloca 4 mm e é só no sábado, ou seja, chega o dia e a precipitação desaparece ou então é adiada.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 09:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Exacto! e ao que parece calhou-nos um 8, ou nem isso... não me parece que vá chover grande coisa no dia de hoje, e isto a avaliar pelo nowcasting.
> Já no Sul de Espanha a história é outra e a avaliar pelas previsões do GFS, que agora parece-me mais correcto, a Espanha vai apanhar uma valente carga de água nestes dias, e Portugal fica a ver navios.



E digo mais .... neste momento é muito mais provável chover até no interior alentejano e interior centro no que aqui no Algarve.
Tirando o Hirlam, a precipitação no Algarve resume a quase zero .....

Não percebo o que se passa com os modelos este ano .... nem conseguem fazer uma previsão para o próprio dia ....


----------



## redragon (27 Set 2012 às 13:06)

Os espanhois colocam a zona fronteiriça de Elvas sobre aviso amarelo para chuva intensa e trovoada até sábado!!!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=mna


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2012 às 16:25)

Talvez não seja o tópico mais correcto de se fazer o seguimento, mas esquecendo os modelos e olhando só para o satélite, está tudo a passar paralelamente à fronteira este de Portugal...
O interior alentejano esse sim pode ser bem mais lucrativo em termos de precipitação e mesmo trovoada...


----------



## rfilipeg (27 Set 2012 às 18:58)

O instituto de meteorologia dá para amanhã aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrencia de trovoada, ams não diz onde. 

Queria perguntar se amanhã será mesmo um dia para trovoadas e em que sitio?


----------



## Stormm (27 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Parece que passou tudo ao lado aqui no sotavento, todas as formações a entrarem na zona de Cadiz e nós aqui a vê-las passar...


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2012 às 20:00)

> Previsão para 6ª feira, 28 de setembro de 2012
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
> ...



Será que o Litoral Norte tem direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## supercell (27 Set 2012 às 20:54)

Parece que vai haver aguaceiros democráticos amanhã, certo?


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2012 às 11:53)

A partir de dia 4/5 de Outubro poderemos ter uma situação de instabilidade mais democrática...esta ideia começou a surgir ontem e hoje mantem-se tanto no ECMWF como no GFS e no GEM.

Os modelos em linhas gerais começam a ver um bloqueio na EuropaIslandia e na BermudaGronelandia que poderá introduzir um cavado bastante intenso a oeste de Pt continental.

Ao contrario deste evento, e é de salientar este facto, teremos uma entrada de ar de origem tropical muito significativa, que proporcionará muita energia.
Uma das coisas que falhou neste evento é que muita da energia tropical, se não toda, foi arrastada para sul na frente do fim de semana passado, daixando Portugal numa situação em que a massa de ar é muito menos eficiente em produzir chuva e instabilidade convectiva.

Este padrão vai depender de como vai decorrer a circulação na America do norte, que segundo os 3 modelos citados será favoravel a um padrão de ciclogenese no leste dos EUA/CND, e tambem de como se vai dar a reintegração da TS Nadine na circulação subtropical a oeste dos Açores.

Se a Nadine encontrar muita instabilidade baroclinica ( e ai pode ser um trunfo para nós), ela só por si pode gerar uma onda no jet que se curve para Sul e gere um cavado sobre os Açores-PI.....se o padrão  global for favoravel a processos de amplificação para sul do jet, esse cavado será incrementado, se for desfavoravel a coisa pode correr pior.


----------



## ACalado (28 Set 2012 às 15:09)

Interessante a deslocação da precipitação vinda de Este, geralmente por aqui a precipitação vem toda de Oeste! 

http://www.meteocastalla.tk/php/radreg.php?region=cc&animar=6&rnd=0.1950546828894632


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2012 às 17:46)

Não sei se hei de rir ou chorar...

O GFS12z excedeu-se imenso, colocando uma depressão a absorver a Nadine, num padrão de tal modo favoravel que depois o complexo sistema depressionario se echeria de ar Tropical vindo desde uma perturbação na ICTZ, e acabaria bloqueado mesmo entre os Açores e a PI.
Muita chuva, instabilidade e ondulação e por muitos dias, já que um sistema destes cheinho de energia não desaparece simplesmente...quando muito vem um  cavado que o reintegra na circulação subpolar ( mais ou menos explosivamente...basicamente lidamos aqui com uma bomba-relogio meteorologica)...

Bom...para já a olhometro...muita uva...vamos ver o que sobra quando esmiuçar-mos a vinha com mais olhos de ver


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2012 às 18:11)

Por acaso já ontem eu olhava, coçando a cabeça, sobre o que ia vendo nos modelos. Ainda bem no fim das previsões, mas com potencial de começarmos a ter por cá o verdadeiro "mau tempo".
Faltam muitas horas, muito tempo e muitas saídas modelísticas.
Mas até nisto este outono promete um pouco mais que os anteriores.

Um aparte curioso. Dizia um dia destes uma senhora quase idosa: "este inverno vai ser muito chuvoso. As formigas tem andado muito ativas."
Ainda não tinha ouvido tal coisa, mas fiquei com uma pulguinha na orelha.


----------



## amando96 (28 Set 2012 às 18:18)

Já tinha ouvido algo das formigas, quando fazem os ninhos com um monte de terra mais alto à volta.

Mas já vi que nem sempre é assim, no ano passado por exemplo...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2012 às 18:41)

Voçes nem me falem em formigas que este ano elas têm andado doidas este ano ......


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2012 às 18:53)

Que tem as saidas de hoje de tão interessante 

Mostram a possibilidade do surgimento de um cavado ou forte cavado a oeste de Portugal, contudo a maior parte dos dias nem toca em Portugal.

Interessante era se se aproximasse mais e ficasse estacionária durante pelo menos uns 10 dias ....

Mas gosto de ver os modelos a convergirem para este tipo de situação e presente em todos os modelos .... falta de saber como será moldado ...

Quanto á NADINE certamente não vai durar muito mais tempo "viva"


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2012 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2012*

O sotavento ficou no centro da depressão e no centro não acontece nada. Choveu em quase todos os outros lugares. Teremos de aguardar pela próxima depressão. Alguns modelos sugerem que chegará quando a Nadine for reabsorvida... daqui a uma semana.


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2012 às 09:17)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2012*

Na próxima semana o jet vai penetrar um pouco mais a sul e levar consigo a Nadine e tudo o que demais houver. Vai organizar-se um bom sistema frontal associado a uma depressão interessante só que quando se aproxima de nós, deslizará sobre um centro de altas pressões e a parte sul desse sistema desmorona-se... ficamos novamente fora de jogo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Set 2012 às 09:57)

Na previsao Accuweather Outubro será um mes com bastante chuva, ja a partir do proximo fim-de-semana em todo o país.Na previsao a 10 dias do im tambem ta prevista chuva para o proximo fim-de-semana e é a primeira vez nos ultimos dias que vejo uma previsao accuweather e do im coincidirem, talvez seja bom sinal...


----------



## supercell (29 Set 2012 às 10:11)

Parece que essa chuva vai mesmo chegar...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 11:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Na previsao Accuweather Outubro será um mes com bastante chuva, ja a partir do proximo fim-de-semana em todo o país.Na previsao a 10 dias do im tambem ta prevista chuva para o proximo fim-de-semana e é a primeira vez nos ultimos dias que vejo uma previsao accuweather e do im coincidirem, talvez seja bom sinal...



Eu não levaria as coisas tão a sério, ainda ninguém sabe ao certo se virá a chuva do próximo fim de semana, quanto mais aquela para além do referido. As previsões acima de 3 dias são sempre muito incertas, por vezes até mesmo as do próprio como tem sido nos últimos dias.

A tendência dos próximos dias é de subida de temperatura e céu pouco nublado ou limpo por todo o território.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2012 às 13:11)

Vamos estar sob influencia anticiclónica nos próximos dias e vento de leste que vai fazer subir as temperaturas


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Pelo que eu vi as temperaturas nem vão subir assim muito e as noites vão ficar bem mais frescas


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 19:03)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pelo que eu vi as temperaturas nem vão subir assim muito e as noites vão ficar bem mais frescas



Sim começamos a entrar nos dias quentes e noites frias  em especial no interior.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2012 às 21:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim começamos a entrar nos dias quentes e noites frias  em especial no interior.



Terás noites frias em função do ponto de orvalho...se houver uma advecção de ar maritimo mais humido, com pontos de orvalho mais altos, as minimas descerão menos, se houver uma circulção de ar seco, as noites serão frias.
Esta questão das massas de ar ve-se muito bem nas cartas de theta-e:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=6


Bom...relativamente a um possivel evento chuvoso a seguir ao feriado...o GFS12z está muito muito bom, com uma cut-off a evoluir a oeste do continente, bloqueada e isolada da cicrulação subpolar, que ficaria uns 8 dias a bombar ar tropical muito instavel sobre o continente e a Madeira.
Volta e meia os anticiclones de bloqueio a NW e NE poderiam injectar algum ar frio na cicrulação, criando linhas de frontogenese e mesmo algum arrefecimento nos niveis medios e altos que resultaria em pulsos de maior actividade.

O ECMWF, que não costuma ser muito bom a modelar isto ( ainda por cima por que parte do "jogo" deriva da absorção da Nadine...e o ECMWF com sistemas tropicais não confio muito), vai na ideia de uma depressão passageira e fraca que seria afastada devido a uma dorsal subtropical anormalmente forte no norte de Africa.


----------



## supercell (30 Set 2012 às 12:57)

Parece que não vai haver chuva de significante num prazo de 10 dias para o continente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2012 às 13:14)

Uma semana sem chuva, é já certo, agora o que vem depois, já pertence ao 2º painel do GFS e de run para run vem cortanto na precipitação para o sul. Chega o dia, e caí 1 ou 2 mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Set 2012 às 13:48)

Bem estou a ver que vamos entrar no típico "adiamento da chuva", se a chuva fosse adiantada é que era bom, para não ficarmos com uma semana onde muita da água que caiu na outra semana evaporar ou isso!!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2012 às 14:26)

Calma, ainda agora nós estamos a 30 Setembro, é perfeitamente normal nesta altura do ano, os modelos ainda não vislumbrarem nada de especial.
Além disso ainda dentro do que é modelado está prevista uma frente com algum significado a afectar quase todo o país.

No sul o mês de Outubro ainda é um mês com pouco significado em termos de chuva e normalmente ela aparece somente nos ultimos 10 dias do mês.

Este ano deverá voltar a ser igual.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2012 às 14:36)

Aurélio disse:


> *No sul o mês de Outubro ainda é um mês com pouco significado em termos de chuva e normalmente ela aparece somente nos ultimos 10 dias do mês.*
> Este ano deverá voltar a ser igual.....



Outubro um mês pouco significativo em termos de precipitação no sul? Não concordo contigo, aliás a normal 1981-2010, Outubro tem de média 60.1 mm sendo o 3º mês mais chuvoso no Algarve, como é que podes dizer que é pouco significativo.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2012 às 15:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Outubro um mês pouco significativo em termos de precipitação no sul? Não concordo contigo, aliás a normal 1981-2010, Outubro tem de média 60.1 mm sendo o 3º mês mais chuvoso no Algarve, como é que podes dizer que é pouco significativo.



Estava a pensar ainda na normal de 71 - 2000 porque na década de 01-10 quase todos os anos os meses de Outubro tiveram precipitação acima do normal o que fez subir bastante a média !

Ou melhor foram mais os anos com precipitação acima da média do que ao contrário ... mas não entremos por aí, porque isso é tema de climatologia e não deste tópico.

Mas como disse anteriormente é muito cedo para dizer com base nos modelos que Outubro seja seco ou chuvoso.
Vamos a ver o que vai sair nestas saídas das 12h !


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Set 2012 às 15:32)

Mas pessoalmente gostava que até Quarta ficássemos então com dias calmos mas já outonais com fins de tarde frescos e noites frias, e com nebulosidade e depois uns dias de chuva persistente com temperaturas amenas mas pouco a pouco a descerem .
Isto é o que gostava que viesse a aconteçer e seria melhor pessoalmente


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2012 às 20:15)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas pessoalmente gostava que até Quarta ficássemos então com dias calmos mas já outonais com fins de tarde frescos e noites frias, e com nebulosidade e depois uns dias de chuva persistente com temperaturas amenas mas pouco a pouco a descerem .
> Isto é o que gostava que viesse a aconteçer e seria melhor pessoalmente



Não vão descer as temperaturas..Vamos ter temperaturas de Primavera até Quarta-Feira...E depois a partir de Quinta possivelmente aumento de temperaturas,com tempo de Verão.A dorsal africana a subir até à PI e depressão a Noroeste de Portugal,o que significa termos corrente quente de Leste.
A dorsal até pode ser muito forte,mas termos calor no início de Outubro tem sido bem normal nos últimos anos... Para não falar do ano passado,com a melhor quinzena de Verão na Costa Oeste em Outubro.


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Set 2012 às 20:27)

Pois mas este ano estamos em seca extrema e mais calor só vai trazer mais incêndios!!!


----------



## Microburst (30 Set 2012 às 20:54)

A sério? Vamos ter uma repetição de 2011? 



meteo disse:


> Não vão descer as temperaturas..Vamos ter temperaturas de Primavera até Quarta-Feira...E depois a partir de Quinta possivelmente aumento de temperaturas,com tempo de Verão.A dorsal africana a subir até à PI e depressão a Noroeste de Portugal,o que significa termos corrente quente de Leste.
> A dorsal até pode ser muito forte,mas termos calor no início de Outubro tem sido bem normal nos últimos anos... Para não falar do ano passado,com a melhor quinzena de Verão na Costa Oeste em Outubro.


----------



## meteo (30 Set 2012 às 20:56)

Microburst disse:


> A sério? Vamos ter uma repetição de 2011?



Não,nada a ver.É quase impossivel repetir-se um Outubro como ano passado,que foi dos mais quentes nas últimas décadas...Quinta até Sábado pelo menos devem ser quentes... Só isso,por agora!


----------



## Microburst (30 Set 2012 às 20:59)

Obrigado meteo. 



meteo disse:


> Não,nada a ver.É quase impossivel repetir-se um Outubro como ano passado,que foi dos mais quentes nas últimas décadas...Quinta até Sábado pelo menos devem ser quentes... Só isso,por agora!


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Set 2012 às 22:04)

Bem vamos mas é acalmar  que a chuva quando chegar pareçe-me que vai ser pra durar!!


----------

